# Epic-Flugmount zu Teuer?



## Peacefighter (3. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute

Findet ihr die Epic-Flugmounts auch zu Teuer?

5000g sind ja nen netter Preis.

Vorallem Leute die nicht so oft WoW Spielen können bleiben auf der Strecke.

Blizzard sollte wirklich mal an die denken die nicht die Möglichkeiten haben Täglich zu Spielen.

Blizzard macht es leichter bis 60 zu Lvln,
Blizzard macht das 40er Mount ab Lvl 30 verfügbar.
Da kann doch Blizzard auch mal was für die Tun die wie gesagt nicht so oft WoW Spielen können.

Man muss ja nicht den Preis an sich ändern.
Die Daylis auf der Insel von Quel´danas bringen zwar Geld aber auch halt nur einmal am Tag.

Es wäre vielleicht besser wenn man Quests öfters machen kann pro Tag.
z.B. 3g Pro Abgeben der Quest

Was haltet ihr davon.

Und bitte keine Blöden Antworten.

Es ist eine Normale Frage und die kann man auch Normal beantworten.

Naja dann haut in die Tasten ^^

MFG Peacy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (3. Oktober 2008)

Finde es auch zu teuer 

First  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morgwath (3. Oktober 2008)

Das Mount ist NICHT zu teuer, dank Dailys hat jeder die Möglichkeit sich Gold zu sparen und beiseite zu legen.
Es ist nur die Frage ob das Mount einem 5k Gold wert ist.


----------



## Shileen (3. Oktober 2008)

und auch wenn man nur 1x am Tag eine bestimmte Daily machen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann auch sparen!   Umso mehr freut man sich wenn man es dann hat


----------



## neo1986 (3. Oktober 2008)

NEIN


----------



## KArzzor (3. Oktober 2008)

ja ist gerade richtig so, und das epic ist ja nicht wichtig, ist nur ein luxus von daher, und 1 dayli am tag reicht auch aus




EDIT: JUHU 100 BEITRAG!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tidoc (3. Oktober 2008)

Nein


----------



## neo1986 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es ist eh alles zu leicht geworden. Da kann es auch mal sachen geben die etwas schwerer zu bekommen sind.


----------



## BlizzLord (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab es auch noch nich hänge bei 1,200g fest und trotzdem heule ich nich rum sie tun schon SOVIEL für die die wenig Zeit haben...


----------



## Draner (3. Oktober 2008)

das epic mount ist ein luxus artikel, du kannst auch im rl nicht einfach den makler fragen ob er mal bitte an die wenigerverdiener das haus billiger macht.
wers haben will muss auch was dafür tun.


----------



## talsimir (3. Oktober 2008)

Find es ganz und gar nicht zu teuer, geh 1x Karazhan schwups ca 400g durch den Epicgem den du verticken kannst oder ab und zu mal farmen und bissl Wirtschaften mit Berufen und dem AH, nicht alles wegwerfen was einem unterkommt stells ins ah oder sonstwas, hab mehrere chars gesmat 10k gold Also np mit den Mounts x,X


----------



## MoneyGhost (3. Oktober 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Finde es auch zu teuer
> 
> First
> 
> ...




Oh man...ein kompletter Fullquote für einen Satz und nen Smiley  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und mit dem Jammern wegen 5000g: Ich kanns nicht mehr hören! Es gibt davon tausend Threads in jedem Forum, dass nur ansatzweise mit Wow zu tun hat. Wenn das so teuer ist, dann frage ich mich, warum fast jeder ein Epic Flugmount hat? Alleine durch die Dailies auf dem Sonnebrunneplateau bekommst du so viel Kohle, dass du dir locker eins davon kaufen kannst.


----------



## Peter@buffed (3. Oktober 2008)

naja ok ich fands am anfang auch viel aber wenn man urfeuer farmt geht das ruck zuck oder daylies machen gibt pro tag mit 1 cahr 200 gold aber ab wotlk werden das bestimmt schon viele haben können die auch nich soviel zeit haben weil mit lvl 75 oder+ dropen die mobs schon gold +++ das wird schon leichter oder du hast en blau - epic rndm drop und vertickst den im ah ^^


----------



## Boddakiller (3. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Findet ihr die Epic-Flugmounts auch zu Teuer?
> 
> ...



das würde länger dauern als das auf Quesl danas. ich brauche ca 3 stunden dann hab ich 25 Quests durch. Das sind locker mal 300g. was willlst du mehr? Das mount is halt nicht umsonst


----------



## Bigheini (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde es auch nicht zu teuer, ich habe 3 7er chars mit dem schnellen Flugmount, und ich habe dafür auch nicht lange gebraucht.
Du kannst am tag ungefähr 250g durch Daylies machen, das heißt in einer woche 1750g, also kann 4 wochen und fertig. Wenn man nebenbei auch noch irgendwelche mats usw. farmt und verkauft geht es noch schneller.  
mfg


----------



## Kamaji (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde der Preis ist durchaus angebracht, wenn man bedenkt wie effektiv es bei Dailys (vor allem PvP-Dailys) ist.. z.b. Knochenwüste  die Türme   hier ist er unverzichtbar
Oder auch gerne mal zum abhauen kann mans prima verwenden


----------



## Krushtar (3. Oktober 2008)

Finds auch nich zu teuer!
Seit man 25 daylis am Tag machn kann hat man soo mega schnell Kohle drinne... 
Selbst wenn man nicht jeden Tag spielt hat man immernoch die Möglichkeit sich was an zu sparen! es ist ja auch nicht um sonst ein EPIC-Mount...


----------



## Bigheini (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde es auch nicht zu teuer, ich habe 3 70er chars mit dem schnellen Flugmount, und ich habe dafür auch nicht lange gebraucht.
Du kannst am tag ungefähr 250g durch Daylies machen, das heißt in einer woche 1750g, also kann 4 wochen und fertig. Wenn man nebenbei auch noch irgendwelche mats usw. farmt und verkauft geht es noch schneller.  
mfg


----------



## Pornohamster (3. Oktober 2008)

nein es ist nicht zu teuer. es ist nur ein luxus, der nicht unbedingt sein muss. du meckerst ja auch nicht, dass ein mercedes zu teuer ist, wenn du mit deinem 2er golf rumfahren kannst. gäbe es kein 60% flugmount, würde ich dir allerdings zustimmen.


----------



## Amoenitas (3. Oktober 2008)

Epic Flugmount zu teuer?!? Ich finds zu billig^^ Überleg grade ob ich nicht anfang sparen auf das 20k Mammut...

Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten >100g pro Stunde zu machen, ohne dass es langweilig wird, man muss nur wissen wie.


----------



## Severed-ur-Arms (3. Oktober 2008)

/close bitte was soll die kake denn schon wieder !?!??! heul heul die pres wurden abgeschafft und alles abgeschwächt und bla bla und du labberst vom gülle epic flugmount stfu stfu -.- bitte spiel was andres danke


----------



## Psychosandman (3. Oktober 2008)

naja, habs auch nicht zocke wenns hochkommt nur am woochenende  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Will auch das EPIC!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (3. Oktober 2008)

Severed-ur-Arms schrieb:


> /close bitte was soll die kake denn schon wieder !?!??! heul heul die pres wurden abgeschafft und alles abgeschwächt und bla bla und du labberst vom gülle epic flugmount stfu stfu -.- bitte spiel was andres danke




Hast du getrunken oder bist du echt so drauf?


----------



## Norga (3. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Vorallem Leute die nicht so oft WoW Spielen können bleiben auf der Strecke.
> 
> Blizzard sollte wirklich mal an die denken die nicht die Möglichkeiten haben Täglich zu Spielen.
> 
> ...



Das hat Blizz doch gemacht für Leute die weniger spielen, oder sehe ich da was falsch?
Viel-Spieler beschweren sich zwar das es zulange gedauert hat/ dauert, aber die hätten auch nur 1-3 Tage länger gebraucht?!

Außerdem hat Blizz viel für Spieler mit weniger Zeit gemacht. ( Ich denke nur an die Marken Belohnungen ^^)


----------



## MyLordShu (3. Oktober 2008)

Psychosandman schrieb:


> naja, habs auch nicht zocke wenns hochkommt nur am woochenende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wie gesagt, es ist Luxus...
Und wenn du nur am We spielst, was bringt dir das? Posen?

Auf jedenfall sind die 5k jetzt ein Klacks und wenn WotLK raus kommt ist das Standard.
Erinnert mich an:
Gib ihnen den kleinen Finger und sie nehmen die ganze Hand


----------



## Pacster (3. Oktober 2008)

5k ist eigentlich eher zu wenig. Also wer von 1-70 wirklich die quests macht(und besonders in der scherbenwelt halt wirklich alle)...der wird sich bis aufs flugmount alle haben und noch ca. 4k gold auf der Bank(und ich habe nebenbei noch alle 5berufe/sekundär-fertigkeiten geskillt und es sind keine farmberufe dabei). Für den rest muss man halt mal 20-50 urwasser(je nach ah preis) angeln...oder macht halt mal 100 dailies. Mit Wotlk wirds dann absolut lächerlich...fliegen in northrend müsste dann ca. 10k gold kosten damit es nicht mal eben im Vorbeigehen mitgenommen wird.
Ich habe 55k gold beim Main auf der bank..und mein twink auf nem anderen server hat ebenfalls 6k gold und epic flugmount(und der hatte nur ca. 800g startkapital vom Main und ich habe relativ wenig gehandelt mit ihm).
Wenigstens das Mammut für 20k gold wird nicht jeder einfach mal so kriegen.

Wenn ihr natürlich auf jeder Stufe immer die beste waffe im Ah kaufen müsst obwohls vollkommen unnötig ist...nunja...dann braucht ihr euch nicht wundern wenns finanziell nicht langt.


----------



## Occasus (3. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> 5000g sind ja nen netter Preis.
> 
> *Dann passts eh.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuga89 (3. Oktober 2008)

definitiv zu teuer.... ich habe das game jeden tag gezockt und habs net geschafft das scheiss teil zu bekommen in nem jahr^^ hatten meine repkosten etc wohl probleme mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die hälfte hätts auch getan


----------



## Disgogugel (3. Oktober 2008)

es is viel zu teuer!!! eine reine zeitverschwendung! bei gerechnetten 100g/h dauert immer noch viiiel zu lange.... reine zeitverschwendung!


----------



## MyLordShu (3. Oktober 2008)

Disgogugel schrieb:


> es is viel zu teuer!!! eine reine zeitverschwendung! bei gerechnetten 100g/h dauert immer noch viiiel zu lange.... reine zeitverschwendung!


Wieso brauchst du das dann?
Hast du einen Zwang dirs zu holen?
Dann kann man dir nicht helfen


----------



## Valnar93 (3. Oktober 2008)

NEIN es ist überhaupt nicht ZU TEUER

5k für ein schnelles flugmount mit dem mant überall hinkommt ist total angenehm!


----------



## Virolac (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe es zwar finde es aber trozdem zu teuer so wie eigentlich alles in WoW wenn man mal bedenk das man für echt alles in wow zahlen muss .Naja sagen wir mal so das mount an sich ist billig nur es reiten zu können viel zu teuer.Und das das nene luxus ist würde ich nicht mal sagen dann wäre es ja für das 60ziger epic mount das gleiche und das kostet unmengen weniger


----------



## Elesmer (3. Oktober 2008)

ist nicht zu teuer, 
im gegenteil vlt sogar zu billig. das epicfm sollte ein "statussymbol" sein. jeder kann 5000g in einem monat zusammenkratzen....und was ist ein monat im vgl. zur wow-laufzeit


----------



## IronGto (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds nit zu teuer.
Ich hab 4 70er, alle haben das Epic Flugmount, und hab trotzdem noch so 15k.
Obwohl ich keine Dailys mehr mache, nur 1x inner Woche Kräuter und erz farme ^^


----------



## Müllermilch (3. Oktober 2008)

wenn ich den thread namen schon lese wird mir schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber zu deiner frage : nein ist es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kann eben auch als gelegenheitsspieler einiges falsch machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nimms dir zuherzen und mach keine dummen ''ich frag,du antwortest''threads mehr auf


----------



## Tidoc (3. Oktober 2008)

Du gehst doch auch nicht zum Autohändler und willst ein Porsche zum Preis vom Smart


----------



## Phoenix Craven (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es auch zu teuer!
Meine zwei 70er haben schon eines und mein dritter (fast) 70er wird auch eines bekommen.
Das Sparen fällt auch von Char zu char leichter (wg zunehmender optimierung der droppes bzw. die verarbeitung), aber ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn es etwa die hälfte kosten würde.
Oder das normale Flugmount währe schneller als 60%...mindestens 100% sollte es schon sein, dann sag ich auch nix wegen dem Preis, aber so reduziert man erst mal seine geschwindigkeit wieder nur um dann wieder 5.000 Gold ansparen zu müssen.


----------



## Niko78 (3. Oktober 2008)

Man sollte es als "Luxusartikel" sehen und daher ist der Preis o.k.


----------



## Tevik (3. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Blizzard sollte wirklich mal an die denken die nicht die Möglichkeiten haben Täglich zu Spielen.



du gibst die antwort ja schon selber: 

Blizzard macht es leichter bis 60 zu Lvln,
Blizzard macht das 40er Mount ab Lvl 30 verfügbar.

wieso soll blizzard dann auch noch das epicflugi billiger machen? seh ich absolut nicht ein...


----------



## Darkon84 (3. Oktober 2008)

also ich bin kein hardcore zocker und hab damals für mein erstes epic mount 1woche gebraucht ja es war ein bissle arbeit aber mein gott man bekommt im echten leben den ferari auch nicht für lau nur weil so viele weinen das ihnen die kiste zu teuer ist.
mein tipp weniger weinen mehr teure rohstoffe farmen bzw verarbeiten und verkaufen


----------



## Todesschleicher (3. Oktober 2008)

Disgogugel schrieb:


> es is viel zu teuer!!! eine reine zeitverschwendung! bei gerechnetten 100g/h dauert immer noch viiiel zu lange.... reine zeitverschwendung!


wtf?
Als ich WoW auf Blizz gespielt hab habe ich auf 43 erst mein Kodo kaufen können und mir da sogar 5 Gold leihen müssen.
Auf 49 hatte ich schon 15 Days ingame...
Fällt dir was auf?
Du musst 50 Stunden farmen um an das Mount zu kommen. Das ist NIX. Das ist bei 2h/Tag nicht mal ein mickriger Monat. Und zwischendurch kannst du mit deiner Gilde klönen usw.


----------



## heavy-metal (3. Oktober 2008)

habe jetzt nur die überschrift gelesen sonst nix...
...un weiss schon direkt dasses ein whine thread is

5k gold sind nicht zu viel verlangt!!!!!!!! wenn du jeden tag 10 daylies machst sind das 100g das machste 50x dann haste dein geld, da brauchste jeden tag vllt so ne std oder so, das wirste ja wohl ma opfern können-.-
und ich bitte blizz es nicht billiger zu machen!!! es wird so viel generft, dass, wenn man es wirklich will wohl mal am tag ne stunde daylies macht um das mount zu kriegen un wenn nich pech gehabt-.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peacefighter (3. Oktober 2008)

Eine Frage wie kann man Themen wieder schließen ^^


----------



## derwaynezz (3. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Findet ihr die Epic-Flugmounts auch zu Teuer?
> 
> ...


Nein ich finde es nicht zu teuer


----------



## Aitaro (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiele am tag wenn es hochkommt vielleicht 2-3 stunden.. (ok am wochenende auch ma mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

hab 3 chars auf 70.. und letzte woche konnte ich meinem 3ten 70er das epic mount finanzieren... also so teuer ist das nicht..

einfach die dailys runterackern jeden tag.. bissken mitm AH rumspielen.. durch berufe kann man auch gold verdienen.. 

ohne fleiss keinen preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonnendrache (3. Oktober 2008)

fidne es nicht zu teuer...

einfach eine frage der gemühtlichkeit dailys zu machen oder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delwod (3. Oktober 2008)

ich habe inzwischen bei 2 chars das epic fliegen aber finde auch das es zu teuer ist aber denn preis ändern währe für die unfähr die es schon gekauft haben!


----------



## Jooe (3. Oktober 2008)

ich find es zu teuer... denn die verdammten dailys(die nur 10-15 gold bringen) sind nach 1 woche langweilig...


----------



## -Josh- (3. Oktober 2008)

Es ist definitiv NICHT zu teuer ich hatte meines nach 5 Tagen farmen o.ô  ..   Also wird das wohl nicht so schwer sein, ich habe übrigens bis lvl 70 2.7k  gehabt .. und ich habe KEINE Dailys gemacht für die 5k .. 

Setzt euch einfach mal bisschen hin udn farmt Blümchen / erze / Ur-Zeug ..   und 70 g hast du ja noch extra wegen dem lvl 30  mount .. >_>

Nicht noch 20 "mimimimi - Flugmount zu teuer - mimimimi" - Threads .. 

MfG JTFroxx / Josh


----------



## Jooe (3. Oktober 2008)

ich find es zu teuer! da die dailys nach 1 woche langweilig sind und dazu nur 10-15 gold bringen!


----------



## Riuk (3. Oktober 2008)

ich finde 5000 gold nicht zu viel, es wird alles sooo emgaaa einfach gemacht, selbst 5k gold sind wenn man nen monat die dailys macht kein hinderniss und  es ist ja kein pflichitem, was man unbedingt braucht, es ist luxus und der hat überall seinen preis.


----------



## Spleez (3. Oktober 2008)

wer hier schreibt es sei zu teuer schmeißt sein geld einfach für irgend nen scheiß raus und hats damit zurecht nich , wenn man gelegentlich dailys macht und seine berufe zu golde macht sind die 5k gold keine unüberwindbare hürde


----------



## Hasal (3. Oktober 2008)

Ein bisschen zu teuer. Ich denke 3000 wären okay. Ich meine heutzutage ist bei WoW nichts mehr Epic, weder Mounts, noch Rüssi oder Waffen. Es wird den Leuten schon sehr einfach gemacht an ihre "Epischen" Gegenstände zu kommen. Jetzt kommt das aber. Denn man farmt wie ein irrer seine 5k Gold und stirbt vor Langeweile (Dailies zum Beispiel), und dann macht man ein Tastendruck und es ist letzten Endes nicht mehr als eine Zahl die sich ändert. 
Es sollte also schon noch ein wenig Arbeit sein, aber man muss es nicht bis an die Kotzgrenze treiben. so zwischen 2-3k Gold sind meiner Meinung nach noch Arbeit, aber nicht unfair viel, für Leute die nicht so besonders viel spielen können.


----------



## Ours (3. Oktober 2008)

nur mal eben so ein tip für alle die probleme haben mit ihrem gold umzugehen

macht euch entweder nen bank char oder nen twink und schickt dem das gold

ich hatte da auch immer probleme mit bis ich mienen magier twink hochgezockt hab, der hatte kürschner+bergbau und hat viel gold damit gemacht und als der 70 war hatte ich insgesamt mein epicflugmount zusammen

das funktioniert auch wenn man beispielsweise 1200gold hat und die hälfte also 600 aufen twink schickt und das immer macht und sich vor nimmt nicht das gold vom bankchar zu nehmen dann gibt man es auch nicht so schnell aus


----------



## Gattay (3. Oktober 2008)

Omg, wollt ihr alles geschenkt haben? 5000 Gold sind spätestens seit den Dailies kein Problem mehr. Dass  ist ja wie die Leute die sagen sie spielen so wenig, dass sie keine Chance auf T6 haben. Nix gegen Casuals, aber wer nicht viel spielt raidet in der Regel nicht und braucht kein T6.


----------



## Protek (3. Oktober 2008)

lol, jetzt reichts :-)! @TE, Luxux hat seinen Preis.

Wer nicht viel spielt, der muss auch kein Epic Mount haben. Ist ne verdammte Frechheit das jeder Casual alles nachgeschmissen haben möchte.

Für was braucht einer der nicht viel spielt ein Epic Mount?

Sind 5000g viel? Nein, als Langzeitspieler mit mehreren Chars auf 70 hatte ich xTausende von Gold erfarmt, mit Berufskombinationen. 

Da hast irgendwie 15k rumliegen und weisst nicht mehr was damit anfangen.

Neuderdings gibts sogar die vielen Dailys, also für die Spieler die gar keine Fantasie haben und den EasyGoing Weg nehmen möchten. Es gibt noch mehr Dailys als nur auf der Insel.



In einem Spiel sollten gewisse Ziele/Rüstungen/Mounts nur erreichbar sein, wenn man auch Zeit darin investiert. Früher war es noch viel schwerer an 5k zu kommen, aber es war möglich und erreichbar.

Mit der Begründung das man nicht sehr viel Zeit hat? Wieso braucht man bei der wenigen Spielzeit ein Epic? 

Wie ich diese New Age Spieler hasse, die einfach alles gratis und ohne Aufwand wollen. 
In WoW sieht man, abgesehen von den Goldkäufern, wer viel spielt und wer eher wenig aktiv ist.
Was will ich mit Leuten in der Instanz oder BG, die keinen Plan vom Game haben und nur nach schnellen Siegen/Items aus sind? Ja richtig, mit solchen Ultra Casuals die so eine Einstellung haben. Nein danke.
Ist verdammt richtig, wenn man sagt, das früher alles besser war.


----------



## Murgul5 (3. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt wollen die Leute alle in den A gesteckt bekommen...Whine da, whine da


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

Tolles Statussymbol, was sich Leute kaufen, welche ihr Gold von Goldfarmern abkaufen, echt geil, aber ja ich kauf auch mein porsche in Polen, weil er billiger ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach nur schwachsinn die Argumentation Einiger hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja zum Topic, ehrlich gesagt ist es mir egal, hab mir mit keinem Char bisher eins gekauft und habs auch nicht vor, wozu auch mir reicht auch das normale FM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norga (3. Oktober 2008)

Jooe schrieb:


> ich find es zu teuer! da die dailys nach 1 woche langweilig sind und dazu nur 10-15 gold bringen!



Kauf dir doch Gold. Ist nicht so langweilig und sogar sehr einfach. bei dem Zeit-Preis verhältnis ist es sogar besser gold zukaufen.
Aber du hast kein gefühl wie: Boa endlich nach solanger Zeit habe ich es.

Ich verstehe Leute nicht. BT macht nach dem 50mal auch net mehr spass, aber du willst noch ein Dropp. 

Am besten geh auf einen Privat,da haste alles.

soll nicht als Flame rüber kommen nur als provokante Anmerkung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (3. Oktober 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Tolles Statussymbol, was sich Leute kaufen, welche ihr Gold von Goldfarmern abkaufen, echt geil, aber ja ich kauf auch mein porsche in Polen, weil er billiger ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was für eine sinnlose Aussage. Willst du behaupten, jeder der ein epic Mount hat, kauft Gold beim Goldverkäufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Was für eine sinnlose Aussage. Willst du behaupten, jeder der ein epic Mount hat, kauft Gold beim Goldverkäufer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn man sich angesprochen fühlt, wie du sowieso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es nicht zu teuer...
Ich mach lieber ein paar Wochen lang jeden Tag die selben Quests, als einmal in der Woche 6 Stunden lang.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Oktober 2008)

ich bin nach einer woch 1,5 h am tag (sollte jeder koennen) 1200g reich nur durch dailys.
schwer,aber irgendwie gerecht.
"och blizz denkt doch an die leute die nicht jeden tag spielen koennen und schenkt allen die zwillinksklinge/whatever orange"
Man MUSS es nicht haben.
ist ein privileg fuer leute die sich vorgenommen haben und immer wieder gefarmt haben.


----------



## Gattay (3. Oktober 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Wenn man sich angesprochen fühlt, wie du sowieso
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Wenn du das sagst. Ich hab hart für mein erstes Epic gefarmt. Vor den Dailies konnte man noch stolz sein, es erreicht zu haben. Übrigens arbeite ich und habe RL. Bevor du damit anfängst


----------



## Virolac (3. Oktober 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> lol, jetzt reichts :-)! @TE, Luxux hat seinen Preis.
> 
> Wer nicht viel spielt, der muss auch kein Epic Mount haben. Ist ne verdammte Frechheit das jeder Casual alles nachgeschmissen haben möchte.
> 
> ...



ich finde es echt lächerlich wenn sich leute damit brüssten so viel zeit in ein spiel zu investieren und sich dabei auch noch toll fühlen und da wunder man sich das es heist eh WoWler alles opfer die fett sind keine freunde haben die sonne nur aus dem Tv kennen und arbeitslos bzw schüler dei nicht mal die hauptschule schaffen.


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Wenn du das sagst. Ich hab hart für mein erstes Epic gefarmt. Vor den Dailies konnte man noch stolz sein, es erreicht zu haben. Übrigens arbeite ich und habe RL. Bevor du damit anfängst


Ich bin zu tiefst beeindruckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Spielen wir jetzt wer hat den Längeren??? Oh weh die Community zeigt wieder ihre geistige Bandbreite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hasal (3. Oktober 2008)

Norga schrieb:


> Kauf dir doch Gold. Ist nicht so langweilig und sogar sehr einfach. bei dem Zeit-Preis verhältnis ist es sogar besser gold zukaufen.
> Aber du hast kein gefühl wie: Boa endlich nach solanger Zeit habe ich es.



Ja klar, Goldkaufen. Genau der Schritt in die richtige Richtung.

/ironie off


----------



## grils (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde das Epic flugmount nicht zu teuer wenn man viel im ah handelt bekommt man das Gold schnell zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Oktober 2008)

ohmm... k4k4shi du hast damit angefangen als unabhangiger beobachter mal zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RoqueSenior (3. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Vorallem Leute die nicht so oft WoW Spielen können bleiben auf der Strecke.
> 
> Blizzard sollte wirklich mal an die denken die nicht die Möglichkeiten haben Täglich zu Spielen.


HAHAHA! Es ist ja ganz sicher nicht so, dass ich anderen leuten nichts gönne, aber das ist quatsch. Ist dir eigentlich klar, was man mitlerweile in WoW hinterhergeworfen bekommt? Du bekommst ohne Raiden oder im PvP gut zu sein Heromarkenitems oder S2; Kara und Heroics wurden todgenerft, genauso wie Raidinstanzen wie SSC, TK, MH oder BT. Selbst die Zugangsquests wurden entfernt.

Es gibt dutzende daylies um an Gold zu kommen usw. usw. Was willst du noch? Wenn du nicht viel zeit hast für WoW musst du damit klar kommen, dass du nicht alles haben kannst. Die meisten Dinge in WoW die man "erreichen" kann sind mit einem gewissen Zeitaufwand gekoppelt. Kann oder will man diesen nicht aufbringen, dann muss man halt drauf verzichten. Gelegenheitsspieler können nicht erwarten, dass sie wirklich ALLES geschenkt bekommen. Hättest du dich vor dem Sunwell Patch darüber beschwert, hätte ich es vielleicht verstehen können, aber seitdem wird das Gold einfach nur noch hinterhergeworfen. Mach daylies und geh kara und tausch die marken gegen Epic gems ein und lern das AH gewinnbringend zu nutzen und du hast das Gold in weniger als einem Monat locker zusammen, ohne mehr als ne knappe Stunde am Tag spielen zu müssen.


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ohmm... k4k4shi du hast damit angefangen als unabhangiger beobachter mal zu sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Richtig weil ich ihn aktiv in seiner Ehre als WoW-Gamer ( welche Ehre??? ) gekränkt habe, schreckliches Leben hm???
Nimms mir nicht übel, wenn er sich angesprochen fühlt, kann ich nichts ändern und unabhängige Beobachter??? sowas gibt es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurok (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ja es ist schon teuer aber ist doch gut so ... würde es 1k g kosten hätte doch jeder das schnelle und es wäre nichts mehr besonderes... wieso gibts nicht noch gleich T6 und S4 für 100g das Teil zu kaufen gibt ja genug Leute die keine Zeit haben für Instanzen oder Arena... 

Also Sparen ist schon schwer aber sollte man hinbekommen wenn du es unbedingt willst dann zockste einfach mal ein bischen mehr. Habs mir in den Ferien zusammen gefarmt war zwar auch nicht grad sehr spannend aber fands dann richtig gut ist einfach echt Luxus und sehr praktisch auf PvP Servern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

Jurok schrieb:


> Also Sparen ist schon schwer aber sollte man hinbekommen wenn du es unbedingt willst dann zockste einfach mal ein bischen mehr. Habs mir in den Ferien zusammen gefarmt war zwar auch nicht grad sehr spannend aber fands dann richtig gut ist einfach echt Luxus und sehr praktisch auf PvP Servern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du hast aber nicht deine ganzen Ferien für ein Mount geopfert oder???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn man sich eines bewusst wird durch diese Reaktionen, dann den Suchtfaktor WoW...

Das ist ein Spiel und Menschen regen sich deswegen aktiv auf und entwickeln Emotionen wie Hass und Neid, eigentlich doch ein Beweis wie recht manche Studien haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (3. Oktober 2008)

ich finds zu teuer 2500g-3000g würden auch reichen


----------



## SixNight (3. Oktober 2008)

nein ist nicht zu teuer da sieht man das man sich mühe geben muss und nicht alles in arsch geschoben bekommt


----------



## Luren (3. Oktober 2008)

1.finds auch zu teuer 
und dann noch die 200G um das flugmount zu kaufen macht zusammen 5200G

2. wenn man mit 15G pro quest bekommt oder mehr könnten auch alle an des schnelle flugmount kommen auch die jeden tag dransitzen haben irgenwann *keinen bock mehr auf daylis. *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (3. Oktober 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Richtig weil ich ihn aktiv in seiner Ehre als WoW-Gamer ( welche Ehre??? ) gekränkt habe, schreckliches Leben hm???
> Nimms mir nicht übel, wenn er sich angesprochen fühlt, kann ich nichts ändern und unabhängige Beobachter??? sowas gibt es nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sorry, aber Du redest Blödsinn. Du hast geschrieben dass sich Leute das Epic Mount kaufen, die vorher Gold beim Goldverkäufer gekauft haben und ich hab gefragt, ob Du damit sagen willst, dass alle mit Epic sich ihr Gold kaufen. Mit welchem Wort hab ich was von WoW-Ehre gesagt??? 

Du verallgemeinerst hier Sachen, darum ging es.


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Du redest Blödsinn. Du hast geschrieben dass sich Leute das Epic Mount kaufen, die vorher Gold beim Goldverkäufer gekauft haben und ich hab gefragt, ob Du damit sagen willst, dass alle mit Epic sich ihr Gold kaufen. Mit welchem Wort hab ich was von WoW-Ehre gesagt???
> 
> Du verallgemeinerst hier Sachen, darum ging es.


Ich verallgemeiner, richtig, du hast dich angesprochen gefühlt, selber schuld oder???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elesmer (3. Oktober 2008)

nutzloser thread mit so viel beiträgen, das ist typisch.

aber hey, mimimimi macht spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (3. Oktober 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Ich verallgemeiner, richtig, du hast dich angesprochen gefühlt, selber schuld oder???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hab ich das, Du hast m ich in Deiern Antwort direkt angesprochen. Bis dahin hab ich mich nicht angesprochen gefühlt. 
Aber was soll´s, wenn es Dich glücklich macht


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Hab ich das, Du hast m ich in Deiern Antwort direkt angesprochen. Bis dahin hab ich mich nicht angesprochen gefühlt.
> Aber was soll´s, wenn es Dich glücklich macht


Seltsam das du dann auf meine erste Aussage reagiert hast, wenn du dich nicht angesprochen gefühlt hast und soweit ich weiß, war die allgemein gehalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jeffy (3. Oktober 2008)

boa die alte leiher... -.-


----------



## Wotan81 (3. Oktober 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Tolles Statussymbol, was sich Leute kaufen, welche ihr Gold von Goldfarmern abkaufen, echt geil, aber ja ich kauf auch mein porsche in Polen, weil er billiger ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was bit denn du für nen drolliger Troll? Aber mir gefallen so Leute wie du, bei denen ich beim erzfarmen locker vorbeiziehen kann und das doppelte in der gleichen Zeit Loote, müsste es mehr von geben.


----------



## Gattay (3. Oktober 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Seltsam das du dann auf meine erste Aussage reagiert hast, wenn du dich nicht angesprochen gefühlt hast und soweit ich weiß, war die allgemein gehalten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Als Abschluß zu der Diskussion : lies Dir die Posts nochmal durch, dann siehst vielleicht, wo Dein Denkfehler liegt


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Als Abschluß zu der Diskussion : lies Dir die Posts nochmal durch, dann siehst vielleicht, wo Dein Denkfehler liegt


Mein fehler?? so so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darantar (3. Oktober 2008)

Virolac schrieb:


> ich finde es echt lächerlich wenn sich leute damit brüssten so viel zeit in ein spiel zu investieren und sich dabei auch noch toll fühlen und da wunder man sich das es heist eh WoWler alles opfer die fett sind keine freunde haben die sonne nur aus dem Tv kennen und arbeitslos bzw schüler dei nicht mal die hauptschule schaffen.



Hmmm , mal überlegen ...
Bin weder fett
Hab ne Menge Freunde
Fern schau ich sehr wenig
Sonne hab ich jeden Tag , wenn sie denn mal scheint , da ich täglich mehrere Stunden an der frischen Luft verbringe
Arbeite fulltime in nem 24/7 Job in 3 Schichten
Und noch dazu hab ich Abitur 
Doch mittlerweile hab ich vier Lvl 70 Chars die alle ihr Epic Flugmount haben 
Drei davon sogar noch den Netherdrachen (der vierte ist in Arbeit)
Noch dazu kommen ca 10k Gold , die selbst erarbeitet sind und nicht ein Kupfer davon von Goldsellern gekauft
Ich für meinen Teil finde 5k Gold nicht übertrieben , da das Epic Flugmount das "Leben" in WoW doch stark erleichtert
Und wenn es soweit sein sollte , werd ich mir auch das Mammut kaufen , welches "angeblich" 20k Gold kosten soll
Wenn man sich so einen "Luxus" leisten will , der sollte man auch bereit sein , etwas dafür zu tun
WoW ist mittlerweile viel zu einfach geworden , da muß man das Flugmount nicht auch noch in den Hintern geblasen bekommen
Außerdem freut man sich dann umso mehr , wenn man es dann endlich sein eigen nennen darf



Luren schrieb:


> 1.finds auch zu teuer
> und dann noch die 200G um das flugmount zu kaufen macht zusammen 5200G



Du vergisst , das man erst noch den "kleinen" Flugskill haben muß , denn der 225er kostet auch nochmal 800g
Summa summarum dann geschmeidige 6000 Gold  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Darantar


----------



## Norga (3. Oktober 2008)

Hasal schrieb:


> Ja klar, Goldkaufen. Genau der Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
> 
> /ironie off



Du hast den Sinn meines Postes nicht verstanden oO


----------



## Bodog (3. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
Nein das Epic-Flugmount ist nicht zu teuer.
Warum ?
Weil es nicht "so" schwer es ist zu bekommen.

Mfg / Schönen Abend Bodog


----------



## Hinack (3. Oktober 2008)

Der preis ist ok!


----------



## Mikroflame (3. Oktober 2008)

Teuer ist dass Mount auf keinen fall.
Für Raider und PVPler ist es auserdem kein must have,
und zum farmen evtl nice to have,aber als Casual farmt man Selten.

Jeder muss es selbst für sich entscheiden,ob man auf dem blauen Flugmount bleibt,
oder etwas Kohle investiert,um schneller an Zielen anzukommen/schneller zu Farmen.


----------



## Raminator (3. Oktober 2008)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Das Mount ist NICHT zu teuer, dank Dailys hat jeder die Möglichkeit sich Gold zu sparen und beiseite zu legen.
> Es ist nur die Frage ob das Mount einem 5k Gold wert ist.


für das mount hab ich kein bisschen daylis gemacht...bb hat sehr viel kohle gebracht


----------



## Quardor´ (3. Oktober 2008)

ich finde den Preis auch vollkommen in Ordnung, denn das normale Flugmount gibts für 1000g das ist für jeden casual Gamer locker zu schaffen. Damit kommt man überall hin, es dauert länger aber mehr auch nicht, das epic flugmount is im Grunde nur etwas für Leute die VIEL unterwegs sind und das is auch das stichwort VIEL, denn wer viel leistet bekommt dafür auch viel(in diesem Falle viele Quests, farmen etc. = viel Gold). 

Und außerdem würd ich blizz mit beschwerde mails zuspammen wenn sie es jetzt billiger machen würden da ich es mir gerade erst gekauft hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackshade (3. Oktober 2008)

Also ich fand bevor ich es hatte auch das es zu teuer ist
aber ich habe jeden tag miene ganzen daylis weggemacht
und nach paar wochen hatte ich mein mount!!!

Es ist auf der einen seite hart imma daylis zu machen und es kotzt an!!!
Aber guck mal es jetzt zu ändern wäre irgend wie ned fair oder??

Ick meine guckt doch mal unser eienr mit sagen wir 2 70ern musste dann 10k
ausgeben um das zu bekommen oder für ein char eben dann nur 5k
Wenn blizzard das jetzt auf sagen wir 3k oder so senken würden ist das ned fair wiel wir haben
als wir unser epic mount geholt ahben 5k bezahlt und mussten auch schufften darfür!!!
Wenn jetzt die neuen kommen ohh nur 3k HAHA ihr musstet 5k ick nur 3k!!!
Fidne das irgend wie ned fair ich fidne die sollten dann genau so schufften müssen wie unser einer!!!


----------



## Blackshade (3. Oktober 2008)

Quardor´ schrieb:


> Und außerdem würd ich blizz mit beschwerde mails zuspammen wenn sie es jetzt billiger machen würden da ich es mir gerade erst gekauft hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau das meine ich er hat es sich jetzt erst gekauft mein Twink wird es sich die tage kaufen das wäre eben einfach ned fair!!!!
Viele würden dnan sehr sauer sein!!!


----------



## Rise Above (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich verstehe es auch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wieso beschwerst du dich darüber, dass das Flugmount so teuer ist? Wozu brauchst du es denn? Wie oft verwendest du es bzw. wie oft und WOZU?! setzt du dich aufs mount wenn du eh nur selten spielst? Ich meine nur wenn es dir wichtig ist, dieses Mount zu besitzen, dann mach was dafür!

Ich habe das mount auch nicht, laufe immer mit maximal 100g in den Taschen auf allen meinen 4 70ern zusammen rum und beschwere mich auch nicht! Mein kürzlich hochgespielter 70er Priest läuft noch mit 60 % Boden-Mount rum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich hab andere Ziele im Spiel wenn ich schon nicht so oft spiele...


----------



## Lucaya (3. Oktober 2008)

Finds auch auf keinen Fall zu teuer, ich selnst hab auch nicht allzu viel Zeit für WoW, aber das Zauberwort heißt Geduld, wenn man täglich seine Insel-dailys macht kriegt mans ohne stress hin 5k Gold zu farmen...Außerdem ist es, wie schon gesagt, nicht unbedingt erforderlich sondern nur ein bisschen Luxus und Style.. Wenns jeder frische 70er nach 2 Tagen farmen hätte wärs ja wohl langweilig^^

Gruß
Lucaya


----------



## Griffith105 (3. Oktober 2008)

die alte leier....

die einen finden das alles zu teuer is, die anderen wollen epics umsonst...hat letztens sogar nen thread gelesen wo jemand wollte das in hero inis legendarys droppen!!

es heisst ja auch EPIC-Flugmount!! 
finde es schon angebracht das man dafür 2, 3 wochen sparen muss....


----------



## Impostor (3. Oktober 2008)

das ding ist nicht zu Teuer
die es sich nicht leisten können, sind eher nicht in der Lage mit Gold umzugehn!

und besonders die Idee vom TE ist trollig, mit dem Quest wo man Gold bekommt -.-
Spitze, das nennt sich Dayliequest

mal echt, wo ist das Problem an den Pleitegeiern?
wer kein Daylie macht oder jeden Wucherpreis im AH zahlt ist selbst schuld und der verdient kein Daylie
und wenn man nur wenig spielen kann, dann dauerts eben länger, und, ist das so schlimm?

wenn zwei ne reise machen, der eine Läuft, der andere fliegt ist eben der Flieger eher da, genauso wie hier


----------



## 0lorin (3. Oktober 2008)

Es ist voll einfach so viel Gold zu bekommen. Alle Dailies auf der Insel dauern max ne stunde, und geben grob geschätzt mir drops 150g


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

Griffith105 schrieb:


> die einen finden das alles zu teuer is, die anderen wollen epics umsonst...hat letztens sogar nen thread gelesen wo jemand wollte das in hero inis legendarys droppen!!



Man kann es nie allen recht machen, daher gibt es den Begriff Gerecht und zum anderen Richtig, ersteres beschreibt bzw definiert die Mehrheit der User, zweites ist objektives empfinden jedes Einzelnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also gerecht != richtig


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Nein.

Das Mount soll man verdienen und nicht hinterhergeworfen bekommen


----------



## Oxon (3. Oktober 2008)

Man kann täglich 25 Tagesquests machen, das macht tiefgerechnet 250G pro Tag (eher mehr). Wenn man nur am WE unterwegs sein sollte, macht man 500G an einem oder in 10 Wochen hat man 5000 G. Also kein Problem, wenn man nur will.


----------



## maggus (3. Oktober 2008)

Das Epic Mount ist ein Nice to Have Feature. Mit dem normalen Flugmount komme ich doch auch überall hin. Und das hat man sich bis zum Erreichen der Stufe 70 doch locker nebenher verdient.
Und so ein unüberwindbarer Berg sind 5000 Gold auch nicht. Die Insel von Quel'Danas hat man locker in 45 Minuten erledigt, das bringt auch ca. 150 Gold. Dass man seinen epischen Vogel nicht von jetzt auf gleich in der Tasche hat, ist klar, aber auch Kleinvieh macht Mist, und irgendwann hat man die Kohle zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (3. Oktober 2008)

wie leute denken das Daylis die einzigste Goldquelle ist...l2p


----------



## Kleiderschrank (3. Oktober 2008)

ich find das überhaupt nich teuer ich bin lvl 66 und mach pro tag 300g    mindestens


----------



## maggus (3. Oktober 2008)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> wie leute denken das Daylis die einzigste Goldquelle ist...l2p



Weil die Preise für Mats auf dem freien Fall sind?


----------



## Evilness (3. Oktober 2008)

Also 1-2 std pro tag erz farmen und dann den kram verkaufen, hab ich mein so in 3 wochen gehabt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenzz (3. Oktober 2008)

Is nich zu teuer, ich bin einfach zu geizig mir das gute efm zu kaufen, aber das G kriegt man so easy zusammen, ich warte eh noch auf wotlk und dann durch die quests weit über 5k zu kommen, das ist inzwischen so einfach geworden.


----------



## Arleen. (3. Oktober 2008)

Finde es auch nicht zu teuer.
Bekommt doch schon alles hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## Steve Coal (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich wundere mich immer wieso manche Leute denken dass es bei so einem Spiel so sein müsste, dass jeder alles mit wenig Aufwand bekommen kann. (ich meine damit nicht den TE direkt, sondern allgemein die SPielerschaft)
Das wäre doch langweilig und auch irgendwo unfair wenn es so wäre.
Für manche Sachen muss man eben mehr Aufwand betreiben und manch anderes bekommt man einfacher.
Wenn es gar nichts besonderes mehr gäbe wäre doch irgendwo der Reiz weg und es gäbe gar nichts mehr zu erreichen.
Ob das nun der Aufwand für den Netherdrachen ist, die 5000g fürs schnelle Flugmount oder die 20000 für das Mammut was es mit dem Addon geben wird. Genauso gibts Equip das man nur bei Raids oder durch pvp gibt.

Gerade weil es auch das normal Flugmount für relativ wenig Gold gibt (7 Tage locker dailys ist wirklich nicht viel) kann man das schnelle durchaus teurer machen. Man jann mit dem normalen alles genauso machen, nur nicht ganz so schnell, insofern ist das epische Flugmount Luxus und nichts mehr!
Und Luxus ist schon immer und überall etwas teurer.....


----------



## Gocu (3. Oktober 2008)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich denke der Preis ist ok. Ich habe mal einen Jäger einfach hochgespielt und schon vor Stufe 60 das Gold für mein Epic Mount bekommen (Das normale 100%) und in der Scherbenwelt hat man das Gold noch viel schneller bekommen, durch die Daylis bekommt man auch gut das Gold zusammen. Also mach einfach ein paar Quests, was wertvoll sein kann versuch im AH zu verkaufen und bald hast du dein Epic Flugmount.


----------



## Pusillin (3. Oktober 2008)

hmmm,
10 g pro daily, und wenn du ALLE
machen willst, also wirklich alle, insel ogrila, die in shat,
netherdrache, himmelswache etc.
und die einzeln verstreuten incl pvp und berufs dailys,
dann kann man dafür ruhig 4 stunden oder mehr am tag einplanen,
sehr gute spieler vielleicht auch nur 3. fast jede dieser quests gibt 10 gold
und dir reichen die nicht und nimmst sogar nur 3g pro quest in kauf???
wtf?? etweder du zockst zu viel, was ich ausschließe, da du dich sonst net beschweren würdest,
oder du kennst längst nicht alle dailys. dann informier dich lieber vor der veröffentlichung solcher ideen.

sry ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Dranay (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel auch recht selten und muss arbeiten, schule etc. und ich trag auch mit 63 über 1k Gold mit mir rum. Muss man halt was für tun und nicht rumjammern. Ich find die Epix können ruhig noch teurer werden. Wird sonst langweilich wenn man so einfach jeden Scheiß ham kann.


----------



## Traklar (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich find 5000g sowas von nicht teuer. Mit den eingebauten Dailys, welche Blizzard extra dafür eingebaut hat, das auch Leute, welche nicht ewig Zeit haben Ur... zu farmen (oder sonstiges was Geld einbringt), sondern lieber mal 2-3 Stunden Dailys machen, hinzugefügt haben, lässt sicher prima Gold machen. Durch die Dailys bekommt man ca. 300g dazu noch die nebenbei erfarmten Rohstoffe (Erz, Kräuter, etc.) lassen sich auch nochmal locker 100 - 200g im Ah machen. Damit sind wir bei ca. 500g, das würde heißen nach 10 gut gequesteten Tagen hätte man sein Epic in der Tasche. 
Und ein bisschen Luxus darf wohl den Vielspielern gegönnt sein oder? WoW ist kein Spiel, wo man alles bekommen kann was man will und wann man es will. Es ist wie im Reallife man muss sich es erarbeiten.


----------



## Denitro (3. Oktober 2008)

Battletanker-Kargath schrieb:


> wie leute denken das Daylis die einzigste Goldquelle ist...l2p



VIelicht liegt es daran das die mats ziemlich wenig wert sind zurzeit wegen wotlk?.


----------



## Traklar (3. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> VIelicht liegt es daran das die mats ziemlich wenig wert sind zurzeit wegen wotlk?.



Will ich nicht sagen, bekomm mit Khorium und Kräutern täglich ca. 200g in meine Kasse. Und Kartensets laufen auch extrem gut, es gibt ja viele Leute die den Wert nicht kennen und dafür nur 10g wollen.


----------



## Tycroc! (3. Oktober 2008)

wer nich viel spielt > normales mount 
wer viel spielt > epic mount

wer nich viel arbeitet > langsames auto
wer viel arbeitet > schnelles auto

kapisch?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

Traklar schrieb:


> WoW ist kein Spiel, wo man alles bekommen kann was man will und wann man es will. Es ist wie im Reallife man muss sich es erarbeiten.


zudem es doch so ist: vorher wird oft gesagt, es ist zu teuer.
sobald man es sich aber selber geleistet hat, will man dannn nicht mehr, dass andere es leichter zu bekommen.
ich finde es nicht zu teuer. wenn man es hat, weiss man, was man dafür getan hat und dass man es sich verdienen musste.


----------



## k4k4shi (3. Oktober 2008)

Tycroc! schrieb:


> wer nich viel spielt > normales mount
> wer viel spielt > epic mount
> 
> wer nich viel arbeitet > langsames auto
> ...


Wie erklärst du in dieser Logik Millionenerben und verwöhnte Kinder???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attake (3. Oktober 2008)

ne der preis is ok 

hab zwar am anfang auch gedacht  "dafür muss ich ewig farmen" aber ging relative flott 

ok für jeden meiner 70 will ich es mir garnicht leisten   is ja wie schon gesagt n luxusartikel ^^  es reicht mir wenns mein mainchar hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ***Amalek*** (3. Oktober 2008)

Es ist nicht zu teuer. Der Spruch " Von nix, kommt nix" stimmt schon.


----------



## Abychef (3. Oktober 2008)

also ganz ehrlich , wenn man das Ding wirklich will dann gehts echt flott
Hab irgendwann angefangen zu farmen , 25 daylis n paar mal gemacht , nebenher noch kräuterkunde und die Verzaubermats für die ganzen random-müll drops verkauft , nach 2-3 wochen hatte ichs dann - bin dagegen dass es billiger wird


----------



## stelzze (3. Oktober 2008)

Find auch es istzu teuer wie soll das denn gehen ich konnte mir mein epic mount gradn mal auf lv 64 leisten das ist doof


----------



## Struppistrap (3. Oktober 2008)

danke, solche leute sind auch der grund, warum man sich jetzt auch s2 leechen kann....


----------



## Overbreaker (3. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man weis, wie man in kurzer Zeit viel Geld machen kann, ist 5k Gold ein "erreichbarer" Preis. Mit Bergbau und Verzauberung hab ichs innerhalb von 2½ Wochen geschafft.


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich fiende es auch nicht zu teuer man soll in dem Spiel ja wenigstens noch ihrgentwas zu tun haben...

Ich habe mit 3 meiner 70er schon die Epic Flugmounts und 2 davon haben den Netherdrachen.  (also sind das schon 15000 Gold)

Es geht so verdammt schnell und dazu noch somehr 70er chars man hatt um so schneller!


----------



## Redday (3. Oktober 2008)

da könntest du genauso nen thread aufmachen: "sunwell zu schwer?"
es wird immer spieler geben, die nicht jeden bereich von wow zu sehen bekommen bzw. alles besitzen, was möglich ist. wenn sie wow so machen, dass jeder, der alle 2 wochen ein paar stunden spielt, alles in wow erreichen kann, wäre das für die meisten anderen wohl kaum ne herausforderung, oder?


----------



## Impostor (4. Oktober 2008)

stelzze schrieb:


> Find auch es istzu teuer wie soll das denn gehen ich konnte mir mein epic mount gradn mal auf lv 64 leisten das ist doof



ja wo´s auf 64 auch soviele Daylies gibt, ne?
nachdenken, NACHDENKEN!


----------



## Komakomi (4. Oktober 2008)

Also vor den 25 daylies wars ja verständlich wenn ein tank oder healer gemeckert hat weil er nicht viel zeit hat zu farmen weil er neben den raids noch arbeitet (den ganzen tag) oder so...

Aber mit dem Patch 2.4 darf sich keiner mehr beschweeren... ich sach nur finger ausm ar*** und ab auf die Insel!


----------



## Overbreaker (4. Oktober 2008)

Impostor schrieb:


> ja wo´s auf 64 auch soviele Daylies gibt, ne?
> nachdenken, NACHDENKEN!



Wie wärs, wenn man erst auf Lvl 70 kommt und sich dann darüber gedanken macht?


----------



## Jeffy (4. Oktober 2008)

finde wow an sich "verkommt" immer mehr zum "kiddie-game" wo jeder mehr oder weniger epics um sonst hinterhergeschmissen bekommt.

bin froh, dass es noch ziele gibt, die nicht jeder einfach so nebenbei erreichen kann...


----------



## datsoli (4. Oktober 2008)

Draner schrieb:


> das epic mount ist ein luxus artikel, du kannst auch im rl nicht einfach den makler fragen ob er mal bitte an die wenigerverdiener das haus billiger macht.
> wers haben will muss auch was dafür tun.



/sign

solche dinge bekommt man eben nicht hinterhergeworfen, mal davon abgesehen muss man nicht unbedingt hartz 4 empfänger sein um sich sowas leisten zu können.. es soll leute geben die sind pro tag vllt ne stunde online und machen trotzdem ~1000g nur durch das AH. Es gibt in WoW genug Möglichkeiten schnell und ohne grossen Aufwand an Gold zu kommen, naja und wenn du so wie ich zu faul bist oder keine Lust hast dich in diesen ganzen wirtschaftlichen Aspekt einzuarbeiten dann dauerts eben n bissl länger


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2008)

Plx don´t nerf teh epiX mount price!!!

Zu deutsch...mimimimi!!! Farmt euch das Gold aber heult nicht. Ich fahr (fliege) halt sozusagen Porsche ingame. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Während andere nur nen pipimount haben...damit heb ich mich wenigstens noch ab und zu einigermaßen von der Masse ab.

Am besten Epic Mount auf 10g runtersetzen damit jeder Vollhorst und Roxxorschurke ein Epic Flugvieh haben kann -.- [/ironieoff]


----------



## datsoli (4. Oktober 2008)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Plx don´t nerf teh epiX mount price!!!
> 
> Zu deutsch...mimimimi!!! Farmt euch das Gold aber heult nicht. Ich fahr (fliege) halt sozusagen Porsche ingame.
> 
> ...



nein gratis plx, oder am besten noch 300g drauf damit ich mir ne 20 platz tasche kaufen kann um das ding drin zu verstauen!


----------



## HordeCrusher (4. Oktober 2008)

hallo gehts noch?!

ich mein es kann doch nicht angehen dass den casuals alles in den gottverdammten arsch geschoben wird...

um das epic flugmount zu bekommen muss man lediglich ein wenig sparen. wenn man das nicht hinbekommt würd ich mir gedanken machen wie man die finanzen im RL regeln will wenn mans nicht einmal bei nem spiel schafft.

außerdem kann es nicht angehen dass die leute die viel spielen überhaupt keine vorteile mehr haben.
das epic mount ist nicht notwendig und daher muss es nicht für jeden zugänglich sein!


das ist nicht nur meine meinung das ist DIE meinung...

alles andere ist inakzeptabel und billiges geflame. basta.,-!

mufg


----------



## rofldiepofl (4. Oktober 2008)

ne is genau richtig, früher war es cool nen netherdrachen zu haben, jetzt hat jeder gimp einen


----------



## bämbämbäm (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe BergBau, Kürschner und KräuterKunde auf 375 

War auf jeden Fall einfacher, als jeden Tag die Dailys zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bralatur (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde 5000g sind ok. für casuals wird so viel getan, die müssen nicht alles haben

wenn du nicht so oft wow spielst reicht dir auch ein 60% mount !


----------



## Schreina (4. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde 5000 gold sind nicht zu teuer wenn man weis wie man richtig an gold kommt zum beispiel im AH 



mfg Tribute


----------



## Impostor (4. Oktober 2008)

Overbreaker schrieb:


> Wie wärs, wenn man erst auf Lvl 70 kommt und sich dann darüber gedanken macht?



ähä?
genau
deswegen beschwert der sich auch mit 64 nicht das es zu teuer ist, is klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zangor (4. Oktober 2008)

Die 5k können meinetwegen bleiben, ich finde eher, die könnten die Geschwindigkeit vom normalen Flugmount auf 100 % setzen. Man fliegt ja langsamer als man reitet.


----------



## Cloudsbrother (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde den Preis in ordnung!
Sicher! 5000 Gold sind ne Menge!
Aber ich bin auch ein Spieler der nur gelegentlich zeit findet zum spielen!
Und trotzdem hab ich genug zusammen! Und mitlerweile schon wieder 5000 zusammen! 
Ich überlege jetzt nur ob ich es aufhebe für WotLK oder für meinen Twink der jetzt auch 70ig ist!
Um es noch mal klar zu sagen! Auch Gelegenheitsspieler können Gold sammeln wenn sie es wollen!

Und noch mal zu der Änderung: Reiten mit Lv 30 und für weniger Gold!
Das es weniger kostet kann ich ja gut nachvolziehen!
Es ist nur blöd das ich zwei Tage bevor das gepatcht wurde mit meinen Lv 40 Twink mir das Reiten zugelegt habe! Für fasst dreimal soviel Gold! Hät ichs bloss vorher gewust! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wäre also wieder doof für alle die 5000 ausgegeben haben! Wenn es dann nach ein paar Tagen für z.B. 3000 giebt!


----------



## Cloudsbrother (4. Oktober 2008)

Zangor schrieb:


> Die 5k können meinetwegen bleiben, ich finde eher, die könnten die Geschwindigkeit vom normalen Flugmount auf 100 % setzen. Man fliegt ja langsamer als man reitet.



Da stimme ich dier zu!


----------



## SixtenF (4. Oktober 2008)

der preis ist ok. koennte noch teurer sein. damit weniger gold im umlauf ist. ansonnsten ist die infation zu hoch.


----------



## Valjiin (4. Oktober 2008)

Das is quatsch erstens brauch man das Mount net höchstens um die Gebiete nach Kräutern etc abzufamren und 2. mach blizz genug für uns gelgenheitsspieler, guck dir mal die geschenkten epix an (ja ich weiß lila nicht gleich imba) aber wisst was ich meine, guck dir mal die anderen threads an da schreiben se wow wird zu einfach hier ist zu schwer a g zu kommen, ich denk da isn guter mittelwert erreicht.


----------



## Windhawk (4. Oktober 2008)

Valjiin schrieb:


> Das is quatsch erstens brauch man das Mount net höchstens um die Gebiete nach Kräutern etc abzufamren und 2. mach blizz genug für uns gelgenheitsspieler, guck dir mal die geschenkten epix an (ja ich weiß lila nicht gleich imba) aber wisst was ich meine, guck dir mal die anderen threads an da schreiben se wow wird zu einfach hier ist zu schwer a g zu kommen, ich denk da isn guter mittelwert erreicht.


Jaja die Jammerer, irgendwann kapiert auch ihr das ihr aufm Markt kaum n besser "gebalancedtes" und tolleres MMO findet außer Wo.... ähm Hdro......


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Oktober 2008)

@ TE

Blizzard wird demnächst ein eigenes Botprogramm für faule Spieler rausbringen sodas man ruhig was anderes machen kann wenn man keine Zeit hat^^

Aber mal im Ernst. Selbst wenn du wenig Zeit hast, dann mach halt die Dailys die bringen viel Gold und man schafft das in relativ kurzer Zeit. Sicher wirst du einige Tage/Wochen dafür brauchen, aber warum sollte Blizzard einen denn alles in den A.... stecken? WoW ist nun mal darauf ausgelegt das man viel dafür tun muss. Und damit man nicht ganz so viel Zeit damit verbringen muss auf 5000G zu kommen hat man halt die Dailys eingeführt. Was willst du also noch? WoW ist definitiv ein Spiel, was nun mal viel Zeit erfordert.


----------



## Ebracosmo (4. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Findet ihr die Epic-Flugmounts auch zu Teuer?
> 
> ...



Du schreibst es doch schon selbst: Blizzard tut ja für die wo nicht so oft spielen, das lvl'n schneller gestalten und mounts ab lvl 30.

und du kannst ja auch 25 dailys am tag machen wo du im schnitt 9-12g pro bekommst
Und für alle die sich kein Epic fliegen leisten könne fliegen mit dem 60% mount rum!


----------



## Nimophelio (4. Oktober 2008)

Erstens: Es ist nicht zu teuer, es soll ja nicht nach 10minuten zu haben sein.
Zweitens:Gelegenheitsspieler bleiben auf der Strecke?Wenn du 30minuten am Tag spielst kriegste so 100g am Tag mit Quel'Danas Tagesquests.Damit bekommste es auch nach 3-4 Wochen zusammen.


----------



## theduke666 (4. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Und bitte keine Blöden Antworten.


Ok


----------



## cazimir (4. Oktober 2008)

*Mein Senf dazu geb*
Wenn ihr bis lvl 70 keinen Müll im AH kauft um eure Berufe zu skillen oder irgendwelche Rüssi zu kaufen, die 2-5 LvL hält, dann könnt ihr euch allein vom QuestGold das Epic FM kaufen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moral von der Geschicht: Wer sich kein Epic FM leisten kann, der hat sich was anders gekauft.


----------



## Shika87 (4. Oktober 2008)

Die WoW Community bringt mich teilweise immer wieder zum lachen. 
"Ich will das, das und ganz besonders das da!" Wird euch im RL auch alles sofort spendiert wenn ihr was wollt? Nein. Ich finde es jetzt schon lachhaft das jeder wirklich jeder mit Epics aus PvP rumrennen kann. (Ich weiss ist ein anderes Thema darum lass ich es auch) Aber die 5000 Gold für ein Schnelleres Flugtier auszugeben zu müssen ist angemessen. Irgendwo soll es ja auch einen Luxus darstellen. Und mal unter uns, es hat doch wirklich jeder... Gold ist sowiso nichts mehr Wert in Azeroth von dem her wenn du nicht sparen kannst bist du wirklich selber Schuld. 

Ich will dir jetzt keine Angst machen aber dass du überhaubt dann auf Nordend fliegen darfst, wirst du nochmal zur Kasse greifen müssen (1000Gold wenn ich mich richtig entsinne). 

Also entweder aktzeptiere das es ein MmoRpg ist und findest dich damit ab das du nicht alles haben kannst oder Spiel etwas anderes.

Shika


----------



## teroa (4. Oktober 2008)

boohh ey schon wieder heulbojen wegen den lumpigen 5000g...
macht tagesquest und hört auf zu jammer ihr jammerlappen....
5000g ist nen angemessener preis die kann jeder schaffen


----------



## Nightalb (4. Oktober 2008)

Steckt ne interessante Idee dahinter.

Ich mache wenig, will aber alles.

Unfair das die Ziele hoch gesteckt sind.

WOw hat nicht 10 Millionen Gamer weil jeder einen *IWinButton* hat, 
sondern weil es Aufgaben gibt die eben einen gewissen skill, 
oder auch manchmal nur Hartnäckigkeit erfordern.

Du willst also etwas, aber du willst nicht den Preis dafür zahlen,
lieber willst du deine Zeit darein stecken, dich über den Preis zu beschweren.

Ich denke schon lange nicht mehr über Preise nach, weil ich das G lange erfarmt habe.
(hab halt jeden Tag den Wecker 45min. vor das *normale Aufstehen* gestellt und gefarmt
vor der Arbeit)

Solche Schnarchnasen wie du sind der Grund das die Welt aussieht wie sie aussieht.
Geh weiter H4 leechen, irgendwann schenkt Blizz dir sicher das Mount.

PS.: vllt kaufe ich mir 3 Mammuts,  in jeder Farbe eins


----------



## myxemio (4. Oktober 2008)

lol... sry, nicht falsch verstehen, und ich will jetzt hier keinen persönlich irgendwie ankratzen, aber:


MIMIMIMIIII


is es dir zu teuer, dann laß es....
zwingt dich keiner, das du es dir kaufst....


*dreht sich weg und redet vor sich hin* naja, aber schon teuer... *rennt zum spiegel, streckt sich selbst die Zunge raus, macht Große Ohren und das eigene Spiegelbild vernimmt folgende Geräusche:

"Mimimimimiiiiii"


----------



## Arkoras (4. Oktober 2008)

myxemio schrieb:


> is es dir zu teuer, dann laß es....
> zwingt dich keiner, das du es dir kaufst...



/sign


----------



## Error2000 (4. Oktober 2008)

ZUUUUUU TEUEEER!


----------



## Torglosch (4. Oktober 2008)

Es gibt nun wirklich mehr als genug möglichkeiten an die 5000g zu kommen und auch wenn das die leute inzwischen nicht mehr wahrhaben wollen. das Epic-Flugmount ist ein LUXUS-Gegenstand. Das sie 24er Taschen 1200g kosten regt auch keinen auf.


----------



## RGBrain (4. Oktober 2008)

finde es auch nicht zu teuer habe es mit zwei meiner chars schon... immer schön daylies machen dann klappts auch.


----------



## Telbion (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde der Preis ist in Ordnung. Wenn man sparen möchte beim epic- Flugtier farmt man sich einfach den Netherdrachen. Der ist dann kostenlos und durch die nervigen Daylies verdient man eine Menge Gold und bekommt teilweise sehr guten Loot. Klar ist vorher die epische Flugtalent vorausgesetzt.
Aber wie schon oben gesagt, auch das ist durch Daylies sehr gut schaffbar.

Grüße
Tel


----------



## Barty (4. Oktober 2008)

Was habt ihr alle? 15 marken sammeln Bt gem kaufen und für 15 marken mal 300-500g verdienen beim verkauf von nem Bt gem


----------



## Radiflux (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es toll dsa grad die " neuen" soviel jammern,

Die leute die von anfang an WoW Spielen sind doch eigentlich die die im Arschn gekniffen sind.

Früher wenn du dein Stargebiet durchgequestet hast warst du froh wenn du z.b. wohlwollend warst,
heute biste mit level 30 Respektvoll.

Früher Wintersäblerruf farmen, 50Ruf pro Quest 2Monate arbeit

heute 250-350 Ruf pro Quest 2Tage arbeit.

So wird im endeffekt alles was man sich früher in WoW aufgebaut hat kaputt gemacht.

Desweiteren, ein Epicflugmount lohnt sich nur wirklich für Farmberufe ansonsten ist es nur ein Poser Teil.


----------



## Urengroll (4. Oktober 2008)

Radiflux schrieb:


> Ich finde es toll dsa grad die " neuen" soviel jammern,
> Desweiteren, ein Epicflugmount lohnt sich nur wirklich für Farmberufe ansonsten ist es nur ein Poser Teil.




Deswegen habe ich keines, weil ich es ünnütz finde. Ich farme doch kein Gold zusammen nur um damit Gold zu machen........................^^


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (4. Oktober 2008)

NERF!!!!!!!!

5000g sind doch soviel, das kriegt niemand zusammen, glaubt ihr ich sehe ein epic flugmount wenn ich in shatt stehe?
und die die es haben sind hartz 4 empfänger oder schüler die nichts zu tun haben.
Ich meine, wenn ICH ein flugmount haben will warum sollte dann ICH zeit investieren und MICH am riemen reißen und sparen das ist doch völlig abwegig
ich glaub in zukunft werden ich goldkaufen gehen


----------



## Sensitive (4. Oktober 2008)

der preis is ja mal voll in ordnung. man kann 25 daylies machen und nebenher bissel farmen dann haste das gold ruck zuck zusammen. ich habs so gemacht: 3k gold gespart und den rest von der gilde geliehen, dann netherschwingen auf ehrfürchtig. durch das gold was man da nochmal durch quests und drops bekommen hat wars wieder ausgeglichen.

lg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. Oktober 2008)

Jo 4000 Gold würdens auch machen.


----------



## Telbion (4. Oktober 2008)

Fleischy schrieb:


> NERF!!!!!!!!
> 
> 5000g sind doch soviel, das kriegt niemand zusammen, glaubt ihr ich sehe ein epic flugmount wenn ich in shatt stehe?
> und die die es haben sind hartz 4 empfänger oder schüler die nichts zu tun haben.
> ...



Vorsicht, 
schreib besser [/ironie on] und [/ironie off] dazu, sonst wirst du derbst geflamed.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße 
Tel


----------



## NightZ (4. Oktober 2008)

findet ihr auch das ein ferrari zu teuer ist kann sich ja kein normaler mensch leisten . nerf plz


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. Oktober 2008)

NightZ schrieb:


> findet ihr auch das ein ferrari zu teuer ist kann sich ja kein normaler mensch leisten . nerf plz


Hm wo du Recht hast...


----------



## Lestad (4. Oktober 2008)

Zu teuer ises, aber keine Ausnahme für Niemanden. Ich hab zwar persönlich kein Epicflugmount, aber versuch es mir zu erfarmen. Auserdem ab Wotlk wirst du keine Probleme mehr haben an es zu kommen da du dort mehr Gold bekommst. Also wers jetzt nicht hat bekommt es später 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaguar93 (4. Oktober 2008)

Lestad schrieb:


> Zu teuer ises, aber keine Ausnahme für Niemanden. Ich hab zwar persönlich kein Epicflugmount, aber versuch es mir zu erfarmen. Auserdem ab Wotlk wirst du keine Probleme mehr haben an es zu kommen da du dort mehr Gold bekommst. Also wers jetzt nicht hat bekommt es später
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hm stimmt.....ab WotLK soll es massig mehr Gold geben...ich denke dann werd auch ich endlich meine Epic-Fluggestalt bekommen....denn ich sehe es atm auch net ein soviel Gold zu farmen.


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

nja. 
ich hab noch nicht einen 70er, mein hexer ist gestern 53 geworden, aber ich hab 7k auf der kante O_o
was heult ihr alle?
wenn man nich 3 mal am tag umskillt, nicht alles wegwirft, dann geht das auch...


----------



## Apfelbrot (4. Oktober 2008)

nagut.....es sind 5000 gold, die eigentlich für "nur etwas schneller fliegen" ausgegeben werden......mir ist es das nicht wert =)
ich bleib bei meinem 60% fm!


----------



## Lestad (4. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> nja.
> ich hab noch nicht einen 70er, mein hexer ist gestern 53 geworden, aber ich hab 7k auf der kante O_o
> was heult ihr alle?
> wenn man nich 3 mal am tag umskillt, nicht alles wegwirft, dann geht das auch...



Das hat auch oft mit Dropchance zutun, was zu bekommen, wo nicht alle so viel glück haben, wie du vllt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightZ (4. Oktober 2008)

also ich hab mir schon mit meinem 2 70 das vich gehollt.Weil 60% einfach mal gar nicht geht wenn man wo hin muss.Den 3 versuch ich zu meiden .

habe noch 2k gold also ich weiß nicht dailys geben schon viel zu viel sage ich


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

Lestad schrieb:


> Das hat auch oft mit Dropchance zutun, was zu bekommen, wo nicht alle so viel glück haben, wie du vllt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nun gut. ich muss zugeben, ich hab wahrscheinlich einen "licht-Account" 
wer 2xKang den Köpfer und einmal Bestien Ass in 2 stunden droppt. hat glück ;P


----------



## xTaR (4. Oktober 2008)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Das Mount ist NICHT zu teuer, dank Dailys hat jeder die Möglichkeit sich Gold zu sparen und beiseite zu legen.
> Es ist nur die Frage ob das Mount einem 5k Gold wert ist.


----------



## Grymhall (4. Oktober 2008)

es ist viel zu günstig


----------



## Nokram (4. Oktober 2008)

Morgwath schrieb:


> Das Mount ist NICHT zu teuer, dank Dailys hat jeder die Möglichkeit sich Gold zu sparen und beiseite zu legen.
> Es ist nur die Frage ob das Mount einem 5k Gold wert ist.




/sign Habe es mir inzwischen schon mit 2 chars geholt dazu muss man aber sagen man holt sich das zweite flugmount locker in der zweit in der man mitm ersten char die netherschwingendailys macht...Das erste epic fm ist zwar ziemlich schwer zu holen aber die 560g oder wieviel auch immer fürs normale epicmount war zu 60ger zeiten auch kein katzensprung für einige also es sollte so bleiben wie es ist.


----------



## Vanitra (4. Oktober 2008)

Mit Daylies kann man insgesamt etwa 320g pro Tag verdienen wenn man alle 25 macht. Macht man nur die auf der Insel waren es irgenwie so um die 250g pro Tag und für die auf der Insel braucht man im Schnitt 1 Stunde, normal gehts auch in 45 Minuten wenn man sie die Quest gut zurecklegt. Das ist wenig Zeit die man da pro Tag investieren muss und nach 20-22 Tagen hat man seine 5000g zusammen. Also nicht aufgeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tasuki (4. Oktober 2008)

Sehe ich auch so wie viele andere. Blizz macht alles in WoW zu einfach. Aber 5k g ist ein Witz. Zuerst dachte man ja am anfang von BC das 5k ne menge wäre, Jedoch muss man sagen jedesmal wenn man in der Scherbenwelt wo hin möchte merkt man es war sein geld wert. Und Hey man kann locker in ner stunde über 100g mit Daylies machen das ist kein Problem. Es ist schon zu einfach geworden Gold in WoW zu bekommen und dann noch zu whinen es ist zu Teuer cO <<<< raff i ned


----------



## grünhaupt (4. Oktober 2008)

hi,

klar ist es teuer, aber BITTE, das ist EPISCH. Episch soll teuer oder schwer zu erspielen sein. 

Auf der einen Seite gibt es massig Heulfreds, dass wow zu lasch wird und dann lese ich sowas.


Häää??????

Ist es nun zu lasch oder alles zu teuer???

mfg Grüni

PS:  Was ist schon Episch?? Ist doch nur eine Farbe, sonst nichts.


eDith, ich habe kein Kodo (mit Allie), kein Raptor von zg, kein Bär von ZA, kein Netherdrachen.   Warum?  Weil ich nicht nicht die Inis besuche oder Quests mache, die mir das ermöglichen. Na und, piepegal!!

/sign Tasuki


----------



## Durag Silberbart (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

Erste Antwort bin ich nicht. Ich hoffe dennoch gelesen zu werden. 
Es wurde ja schon angedeutet: Mit den Daily kann man locker das Gold in sehr kurzer Zeit zusammen spielen.
10 Daily Quest nur die auf der Insel. Sind als Belohnung 100 Gold und etwas mehr Pro Tag. Dazu kommt noch im Schnitt zwei drei Grüne Teile. Entzaubern und die Mats ins AH stellen sind noch mal zwischen 20 und 50 Gold. (Zumindest auf Zirkel des Cenarius). Ebenfalls kommt die Geld Dropp Beute noch hinzu. Das sind meistens 10-15 Silber Pro Mob. Bist du Blumenpflücker oder Bergbauer kommt noch mal das Zeug dazu was du Verkaufst und dir 50 Gold bringen sollte. 
Dann findest du GARANTIERT Seher oder Aldor Ruf Items. Diese bringen beim Verkauf auch noch mal 30-75 Gold. 
Alles Pro Tag. Daher kannst du folgendes Pro Tag erfarmen:

100 Gold 10 mal Quest belohnung.
20 Gold Geld Dropp aus Mobs.
Bergbauer oder Blumenpflücker: 30 Gold (Abgerundet)
Seher oder Aldor Ruf Items: 50 Gold (abgerundet)

Das macht 200 Gold über den Daumen.

Zeitaufwand: Zwischen 30 Minuten und einer Stunde. (je nach gespielter Klasse)

Bedeutet das sich jeder NEU 70er in 25 Tagen sein Epic Flugmount erspielen kann ohne sich Zeitlich ein Bein auszureißen. 

Wer mehr Zeit hat fügt Daily Hero und Non Hero sowie die Daily PVP hinzu. 



Wer diese Zeit nur für die 10 Insel Quests nicht hat... DER SOLL AUCH KEIN EPIC FLUGMOUNT BEKOMMEN ! ! ! 

Das Ding ist schon etwas besonders. Seit der Insel Daily Flut wäre ich eh dafür das die Epic Flugmounts 10.000 Gold kosten sollen. Das Gold hat man einfach zu schnell zusammen. 

Das denke zumindest ich.


Gruß Durag


----------



## MadRedCap (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich frag mich dann auch, was die Leute eigentlich machen sollen, die in WoW zu den besseren gehören wollen, die eben mehr Zeit im Game verbringen oder einfach effektiver spielen? Schon mal die gefragt, die auf Herausforderungen stehen oder will der liebe Threadersteller wirklich ALLES in den fetten ARSCH geschoben bekommen??

MANN, solche Leute regen mich auf... hör mit WoW auf, wenn du keine Zeit dafür hast!!


----------



## Tandes (4. Oktober 2008)

Blizzard macht es leichter bis 60 zu Lvln,
Blizzard macht das 40er Mount ab Lvl 30 verfügbar.
Da kann doch Blizzard auch mal was für die Tun die wie gesagt nicht so oft WoW Spielen können


boah junge damit hast du dir selber einen reingeschossen. DAS alles hat blizz schon für solche 12 jährigen kiddys gemacht die nur bis 8 oder 9 uhr spielen dürfen. l2p junge du machst locker 200-300g am tag, wenn du die insel abquestest.
Made my Day


----------



## Natzerus (4. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde es is nicht zu teuer 5000g is gar nix die sind leicht zu bekommen ich habe mit meinem char bergbau und kürschner 
des immer schohn ins ah von level 5-10 an dann hat mann so gut 4600g mit 70 dann mit einfach ma 1-2 stunden zeit nehmen im nethersturm q und mann hat gute 600g dann noch die dailys die sind auch schnell erledigt bei mir in 30-35min mit 70 blau grün eq also regt euch nicht auf und macht bergbau und kürschner immer nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh ja und 300g is wenig wenn man sicht ma einen tag am wochende zeit nimmt kann mann gute 1500g machen und das locker


----------



## saphir021 (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es nach wie vor nicht zu teuer.
Ich habe 2x Epic fliegen ohne das ich 24/7 wie eine Irre farmen musste.
Wie viele schon sagten, ist es heutzutage ein leichtes, 5k Gold zu erfarmen, wenn man etwas Geduldig ist


----------



## Shadowsurfer (4. Oktober 2008)

talsimir schrieb:


> Find es ganz und gar nicht zu teuer, geh 1x Karazhan schwups ca 400g durch den Epicgem den du verticken kannst oder ab und zu mal farmen und bissl Wirtschaften mit Berufen und dem AH, nicht alles wegwerfen was einem unterkommt stells ins ah oder sonstwas, hab mehrere chars gesmat 10k gold Also np mit den Mounts x,X



1x Kara 400 G??? Gehst du alleine Kara? 

Ansonsten finde ich 5k auch echt viel aber man kann das Spiel auch ohne gut spielen!!


----------



## Natzerus (4. Oktober 2008)

saphir021 schrieb:


> Ich finde es nach wie vor nicht zu teuer.
> Ich habe 2x Epic fliegen ohne das ich 24/7 wie eine Irre farmen musste.
> Wie viele schon sagten, ist es heutzutage ein leichtes, 5k Gold zu erfarmen, wenn man etwas Geduldig ist



ja es ist sehr leicht mit farm berufen 1 stack teufelseisen zwischen 35-45g ^^


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

*hust* 5k sindn witz *nies*
ich mein, wer etwas sparsam lebt, der kriegt 5k gold nebenbei zusammen. 
ich habs mir zur angewohntheuit gemacht, dass ich auf dem gespielten char immer 10g behalte, das reicht alle mal. der rest geht an den bankchar. tadaaaaa, schon hat mei n sein gold zusammen, ohne sich wirklich angestrengt zu haben. nur ab und an aufn bankchar loggen


----------



## Natzerus (4. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> *hust* 5k sindn witz *nies*
> ich mein, wer etwas sparsam lebt, der kriegt 5k gold nebenbei zusammen.
> ich habs mir zur angewohntheuit gemacht, dass ich auf dem gespielten char immer 10g behalte, das reicht alle mal. der rest geht an den bankchar. tadaaaaa, schon hat mei n sein gold zusammen, ohne sich wirklich angestrengt zu haben. nur ab und an aufn bankchar loggen



ja du hast recht ich habe nur für das start eq mit 19 ungefähr was ausgegeben ungefär 20g den rest habe ich gespart und nix im ah gekauft


----------



## Suki2000 (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds auch net zu teuer bin zurzeit auch dabei es zu Farmen und es macht dazu spass

Mit WOLTK wird es angeblich auf 2,5K runtergesetzt und wieder für die casuals zu einfahc gemacht-.-

MFG Suki

P.s: WoW ist echt zu einfahc für jeden geworden-.-


----------



## Gilindriana (4. Oktober 2008)

Also, anfangs fand ich es schon recht teuer. Aber wenn man es denn dann hat, ist man froh und stolz darauf, das man was geschafft hat (abgesehn man kauft sich das Gold bei eBay)

Aber sonst find ich es nicht zu teuer, man muss ja auch noch einen anreitz haben zu spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (4. Oktober 2008)

durch daylis kann man wirklich viel geld sparen auch als gelegenheitsspieler


----------



## Suki2000 (4. Oktober 2008)

Fleischy schrieb:


> NERF!!!!!!!!
> 
> 5000g sind doch soviel, das kriegt niemand zusammen, glaubt ihr ich sehe ein epic flugmount wenn ich in shatt stehe?
> und die die es haben sind hartz 4 empfänger oder schüler die nichts zu tun haben.
> ...




Lol du musst es ja wissen. Ey wiesomeinen manche Leute immer  HARTZ4 empfänger ham immer das beste ( ich leb auch davon , net freiwillig) und hab kein EPIC Fm o.o*bäm*. Diese dummen sprüche, typisch NEIder selbst nix erreichen aber  beleidigend werden.pfff scheiss RoxxorKiddy´s.

MFG Suki

P.s: komm zeig das du was besseres bist bevor du solche coments abgibts!!!-.-


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Findet ihr die Epic-Flugmounts auch zu Teuer?



nein....selbst als gelegenheitsspieler hast 5k gold in 0,nichts zusammen.....


----------



## matiamou (4. Oktober 2008)

was das mammut kostet 20k ....  .... kann das was besonderes ^^

Flame on...

MAmmut 20k denke es soll 1-2k kosten hab net soviel zeit ...ich will es in den a.... gesteckt bekommen ........ nerv preis 

mal alles vorneweg nehm^^

Flame off 

als normaler spiele wenn ein bisserl draufachtest hast du in einem monat locker 5-10k gold drin

Gruss 

P.S. sobald ich kann hab ich das mammut^^also gleich^^


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

matiamou schrieb:


> was das mammut kostet 20k ....  .... kann das was besonderes ^^
> 
> Flame on...
> 
> ...


ujetzt rate mal, warum das 20k kostet. das is für raidgilden, damit sich die nich immer zu reppen rausporten müssen. einer mounted auf, alle reppen und gut is.


----------



## Mace (4. Oktober 2008)

finde es nicht zu teuer...hatte es noch vor dem quel danas patch


----------



## Lestad (4. Oktober 2008)

Is genau das gleiche sich mit 70igern auszuweisen. Ach ich hab 5 70iger .. uuh ich hab 6 ... 
Ich hab einen und der reicht mir und ich spiele seit dem Release, is das schlimm ? Nein, meine entscheidung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (4. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon.
> 
> MFG Peacy
> 
> ...



5000g sind ok. Warum sollte das jeder haben der sich 2std im monat einloggt?


----------



## myxemio (4. Oktober 2008)

Fleischy schrieb:


> NERF!!!!!!!!
> 
> 5000g sind doch soviel, das kriegt niemand zusammen, glaubt ihr ich sehe ein epic flugmount wenn ich in shatt stehe?
> und die die es haben sind hartz 4 empfänger oder schüler die nichts zu tun haben.
> ...




sag mal hast dus noch? SIND BEI DIR DIE SICHERUNGEN RAUSGESPRUNGEN??

ich könnte jedesmal kotzen, das es leute gibt, die mienen, wenn andere was haben was sie selbst nicht haben, oder andere BT / BH / SW gehen, abframen und einfach soweit sind, den highcontent erlebt zu haben, gleich alles Hartz4-Empfänger sind....

mal so nebenbei:
Hab selbst mal an Hartz4 schnuppern müssen und ich kann euch eines sagen:

Haste Hartz4, haste garkeine zeit, an sowas zu denken, weilste viel am rennen bist um wieder arbeit zu bekommen... um wieder kohle zu bekommen und um dir was leisten zu können...

ALSO HALTET ALLE MAL DIE KLAPPE, WENN IHR DARÜBER KEINE AHNUNG HABT.....

ich wünsche niemandem was schlechtes:

nur das die, die sagen " die bekommen Hatrz4!! die haben genug zeit!!" selbst mal in so eine situation kommen....

sowas kotzt mich einfach nur an....


@te: wie ich schonmal in dem beitrag geschrieben habe, is es dir zu teuer, dann kauf es dir nicht! es zwingt dich keiner, das du es hast...

aber 5k Gold für´s Epische fliegen sind NICHT zu teuer!!!


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

myxemio schrieb:


> sag mal hast dus noch? SIND BEI DIR DIE SICHERUNGEN RAUSGESPRUNGEN??
> 
> ich könnte jedesmal kotzen, das es leute gibt, die mienen, wenn andere was haben was sie selbst nicht haben, oder andere BT / BH / SW gehen, abframen und einfach soweit sind, den highcontent erlebt zu haben, gleich alles Hartz4-Empfänger sind....
> 
> ...


jemand hat den sarkasmus nicht gefunden...


----------



## Triplehxh (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mit 3 70igern das Epic Flugmount und ich finde es unfair wenn ihr es auf einmal für 2,5k Gold holen könntet also entweder bleibt es so teuer oder wir bekommen unser Geld zurück !!


----------



## Mikolomeus (4. Oktober 2008)

geh farmen und heul nicht rum !

oder mach kara, kauf dir nethervortex und verschärble es

bzw urnether

so long


----------



## myxemio (4. Oktober 2008)

Azareus schrieb:


> jemand hat den sarkasmus nicht gefunden...



das hat mit sarkasmus nix zu tun...

solche sätze liest man ja mittlerweile schon in fast jedem dritten thema...

hier is mir halt mal die schnur geplatzt...

und ich denke, ich persönlich hab da lange nix gesagt, nur jetzt war es mal zeit...
und ich stehe dazu....


----------



## Belsina5 (4. Oktober 2008)

lol jetzt macht man doch total viel gold 
einfach nur durch tages q oder farmen von kräuter und erze
ich habe mitterweile 3 epische flugmounts mit 3 X 70 chars


----------



## Mäuserich (4. Oktober 2008)

Hab jetzt nur Seite 1 durchgelesen also sry wenn das folgende schon jemand gesagt hat.

Also ich finde 5k sind ein fairer Preis, man hat mit nem frischen 70er das Ding nicht sofort aber dank Dailys ist es in greifbarer Nähe.

Dein Vorschlag mit dem 3g pro Abgeben ist übrigens total entgegen deiner Aussage es für die Leute die wenig Zeit haben einfacher zu machen.
Rechnung:
Wenn ich mit einem meiner Chars nur die Insel mache brauche ich ~ 1 Stunde, je nach Dropglück und Spieleraufkommen. Das sind dann mit verkauftem Loot  ~ 130 G.
Deiner Rechnung nach hätte ich etwa nur ein Drittel also ~ 43 G für die Stunde "Arbeit" müsste also ~ 3 Stunden repeating-Quests machen bis ich auf meinen 130 G bin und noch weiter Stunden bis ich ich drüber bin.
Was ist das bitte für eine Logik?!


----------



## Azareus One (4. Oktober 2008)

myxemio schrieb:


> das hat mit sarkasmus nix zu tun...
> 
> solche sätze liest man ja mittlerweile schon in fast jedem dritten thema...
> 
> ...


hmm.
stimmt. aber es zwingt dich niemand diese themen auch zu lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lestad (4. Oktober 2008)

Es zwingt auch niemanden, sich ein Epicflugmount zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auserdem is es doch viel toller, der einzige zu sein der mitn Langsamen rumfliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azrael222 (4. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht den Preis an sich ändern.
> Die Daylis auf der Insel von Quel´danas bringen zwar Geld aber auch halt nur einmal am Tag.
> 
> Es wäre vielleicht besser wenn man Quests öfters machen kann pro Tag.
> ...


Ähh...^^ wie soll das jetzt bitte den spielern helfen, die nich täglich wow spielen können?^^
Von denen hattest dus doch oder nich?o.0


----------



## Drolan (4. Oktober 2008)

Hm da en Epic flugmount keine pflicht ist sondern es nur darauf ankommt von A nach B zu kommen würde ich mal sagen wayne. 

kauf dir ein normales. niemand wird gezwungen mit Epic zu fliegen und nirgends ist dieses tier eine vorraussetzung^^


----------



## Pako (4. Oktober 2008)

Finde das Epic Mount auch zu teuer. Und wozu 280% ? Reichen doch 60% ^^. Man is zwar langsamer aber man kommt auch damit dahin wo man hin will.


----------



## Sty (4. Oktober 2008)

Der Preis ist absolut okay, hatte damals mir direkt den Reitskill mit lvl up auf 70 zugelegt.

In weißer voraussicht 2 Monate vor BC mit nen paar lustigen Leuten täglich mehrmals das Kloster gefarmt und kräftig die rechtschaffenen Kugeln verhökrt, bis der Preis bei lächerlichen 15 Gold pro Stück fiel und ich sowie alle anderen aus meiner gruppe jeder mind. 5000k Gold hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## e_guido (4. Oktober 2008)

wie oft soll dieses thema noch durchgekaut werden?? NEIN, es ist nicht zu teuer! meine meinung...


----------



## UDKleriker (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin auch nur ein Casual Gamer, und finde die Preise absolut in ordnung. 

Warum soll einer der kaum spielt, die selben Chancen haben wie einer der Spass hat und Zeit in das Game investiert. Sollte alles runtergschraubt werden von den Anforderungen, kann man gleich Inzen implementieren die für eine Person sind und mega epix dropen, nur das die Whiner wieder gleichgestellt mit den Zockern sind -_-

Wenn man keine Zeit hat und sieht man erreicht in dem Game nichts sollte man sich überlegen das Spiel zu wechseln oder Tetris zu spielen, da hat jeder die selben Chancen auch wenn man nur einmal im Monat spielt^^


----------



## Rathjes (4. Oktober 2008)

hm also ich kann nur sagen hab 4 70er und wenn ich mit jedem die dailys mache hab ich in ca 1-2 wochen die 5k zusammen zumal meistens ja auch immer was grünes oder so dabei droppt.

also kann ich mich nich beklagen wenn 3 meiner 70er schon epicflugmount haben weil es einfach schnell geht.

also immer schön dailys machen dazu nen sammelberuf wie zb kürschner , kräuter sammeln oder erze abbaun dann haste schnell dein flugmount.

Lg Rathjes


----------



## Logeras (4. Oktober 2008)

Elarr schrieb:


> Finde das Epic Mount auch zu teuer. Und wozu 280% ? Reichen doch 60% ^^. Man is zwar langsamer aber man kommt auch damit dahin wo man hin will.





Rofl hast du schonmal versucht mit einem 60% Flugmount Erze zufarmen in der Scherbenwelt? Da biste Morgen noch dabei wenn du die ganze Scherbenwelt abfliegst. 

Zum Thread selber Nein es ist nicht zuteuer. Hab selber 3 Chars auf 70 alle besitzen Epicflugmount. Hab mit 2 Chars die Tagesquest gemacht das waren ca. 600g am Tag. Zusätzlich hab ich alle offenen Quest noch gemacht die ich mit meinen 3 Char noch übrig hatte. Nebenbei noch Erze farmen und verkaufen so hatte ich am Tag locker 800g zusammen mit Tagenquest.


----------



## Graf von Krolock (4. Oktober 2008)

Also ich find nicht dass die Preise vom Episch fliegen zu hoch sind.
So wird wenigstens wieder Geld aus dem Spiel genommen, nicht dass wirnachher auch noch in solchen Dimensionen wie in Flyff oder so landen wo preise von 100 MILLIONEN keine Seltenheit sind (also im Handel von spieler zu spieler)


----------



## TheNanc (4. Oktober 2008)

Wo kämwn wir denn da hin wenn JEDER ein episches Flugmount hätte?!

Mittlerweile bekommen die Casuals eh alles hinterher geschmissen, was sich andre vorher mühsam erarbetet haben. Es geht doch eh so schnell mit den Dailies auf der insel..... Die gabs zu der Zeit in der ich die 5000g gesammelt habe nicht. ich habe lange gefarmed!

Es MUSS teuer sein und SOLL teuer sein, denn es muss in meinen AUgen ned JEDER haben....


----------



## Cybella (4. Oktober 2008)

Viel zu teuer!


----------



## Durag Silberbart (4. Oktober 2008)

Suki2000 schrieb:


> Lol du musst es ja wissen. Ey wiesomeinen manche Leute immer  HARTZ4 empfänger ham immer das beste ( ich leb auch davon , net freiwillig) und hab kein EPIC Fm o.o*bäm*. Diese dummen sprüche, typisch NEIder selbst nix erreichen aber  beleidigend werden.pfff scheiss RoxxorKiddy´s.
> 
> MFG Suki
> 
> P.s: komm zeig das du was besseres bist bevor du solche coments abgibts!!!-.-




Hallo,

Absolutes /SIGN.
Solche Leute würden auch "Die Linken" wählen.

He man... WOW ist kein Sozialismus Dreck. Hier ist Marktwirtschaft. Machste was kommste zu was. Warteste auf St(Gy)si ... kommste auch zu nichts.

Genau wie im richtigen Leben.


Gruß Durag

P.S.: Oh man. Ein Politisches Statement zu einem Computer Spiel. ^^


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Zu teuer? wen ich ganz normal auf 70 level hat ich mit jeden meiner chars fast 1k gold nach dem flugmount kauf über ohne das ich meine berufe groß misachtet hätte hät ich nur farm berufe wahrscheinlich n ganzen zacken mehr. Dann hat man noch ewig viele quests offen wen man die alle macht inklusive ogri skettis insel unds onstige dailys braucht man vielleicht ne woche wen man nix anderes macht also auf inzen raids scheist dann haste deine 5k an sich is des gar nix


----------



## dragon1 (4. Oktober 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Richtig weil ich ihn aktiv in seiner Ehre als WoW-Gamer ( welche Ehre??? ) gekränkt habe, schreckliches Leben hm???


Nein,du schaffst es profisionell leute zu provozieren und er war dein erstes opfer.


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (4. Oktober 2008)

Also ich finde den Preis O.K.

Nun.. für Leute die weniger On sind ist das eben nicht drinne. Aber was sollen die auch damit anfangen? Epic Mounts sind denke ich mal hauptsächlich Komfort und fürs Farmen da!.... Ausserdem muss man sich ja auch ziemlich abschuften fürs Epic aber es lohnt sich ja auch und es woll leuten ja nicht für 2000g hinterher geschmissen werden.... das wäre auch unfair.


----------



## Pono (4. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Vorallem Leute die nicht so oft WoW Spielen können bleiben auf der Strecke.
> 
> Blizzard sollte wirklich mal an die denken die nicht die Möglichkeiten haben Täglich zu Spielen.
> 
> ...



blizzard tut momentan genug für spieler die nicht 24'7 zocken...
außerdem epic mount is ja was besonderes, warum sollte das dann einem hinterhergeworfen werden?


----------



## Eviler (4. Oktober 2008)

Immer dies mimimimi Threads *seufz*
Machen wirs kurz:
Wenn ihr ein Epic Mount wollt, farmt euch das Gold dazu (Zeit hat jeder für min. eine Daily am Tag, wenn nicht, müsst ihr euren 70er Char gekauft haben)
wenn ihr keine Geduld dazu habt, kauft euch das Gold vom Goldfarmer
wenn euch auch das zuviel ist, spielt was anderes
wenn euch spielen generell zu anstrengend ist, dann sucht euch ne andere Freizeitbeschäftigung
wenn ihr das auch nicht bewältigen könnt, frag ich mich, wie könnt ihr überhaupt atmen?

MfG Eviler

Edit: Ach ja, ihr könnt natürlich auch einfach aufs Epic verzichten


----------



## staran (4. Oktober 2008)

Das mount ist keinesfall zu teuer , nur wenn man halt sein ganzes gold gleich für irgendwelchen crap rausschmeißt , dann ist man halt selber schuld.

Edit: Erster Post vom Vorposter und dazu noch ein guter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanielBVB (4. Oktober 2008)

von mir aus könnte das Flugmount 10k kosten o.O


----------



## Billcosbyfan (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

5000 Gold sind schon ok.
Ich selbst muss aber leider zugeben, dass ich keins habe. Ich gehöre zu der Problemgruppe, die 4 70er haben und sich als nicht entscheiden können, welcher ihr main sein soll. Im moment habe ich 7k Gold. Und wie ihr euch denken könnt mach ich fleißig dailies. Aber 4x je 2 Stunden Dailies geht einem ja schon auf den Sack.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass man mit wotlk wieder soviel mehr Gold bekommt das sich das Problem selbst löst.


----------



## Xerror (4. Oktober 2008)

Okay...das ist übertrieben!

Der Preis ist okay und Blizz macht schon das Spiel halb kaputt um euch Gelegenheitsspieler zu motivieren!
Also verlang nicht noch mehr -.-


----------



## Sonsbecker (4. Oktober 2008)

preis passt - nur eben nicht sofort erreichbar. leider fehlt den meisten die geduld, 70 geworden und sofort alles haben wollen.

macht eure dailys und dann ist es irgendwann euer - wenn ihr keinen bock auf dailys habt dann eben nicht.

ergo- diskussion überflüssig, wer nur in inis abhängt, der braucht es eh nicht.


----------



## trixoor (4. Oktober 2008)

Also der Preis ist defenitiv nicht zu teuer und sich drüber beschweren das er zu teuer ist bringt euch auch nichts weil es kein muss ist das normale reicht meinermeinung nach vollkommen aus lohnen tut sich das epicflugmount eigentlich nur für farmberufe und das gold bekommt mann schnell zusammen hatte meins damals in knapp 5 tagen zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (4. Oktober 2008)

Ja es ist zu teuer man sollte es automatisch bekommen wenn man 70ig ist ich mein ich spiel doch nicht um zu farmen sondern um "ÄPPPPPIIIICKKKKS"(und das brauch ich damit ich aufmerksamkeit bekomme ) zu haben 
Am besten noch t6 umsonst im startgebiet kaufen und nach 1 mob level 70ig sein dann wäre das spiel net so antsrengend

/ironie off


entweder spare auf den epickmount .... hohl dir gold beim chinafarmer....hör auf wow zu spielen....spiel auf ein privat server ..... oder finde dich damit hab das du nie eins bekommen wirst  : /


----------



## Laxera (4. Oktober 2008)

naja hierzu fallen mir 2 dinge ein:

a) es ist zu teuer

aber:

b) jeder kann es erreichen, also nicht whinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich meine ich selbst habe 3x 70er und wenn ich daylis (nur quel'danas rest mag ich nicht so) mache dann geht das in 2 wochen ca. rein das geld für ein epic fluggy und ich bin gerade dabei mir mein 2tes zu holen (bin bei 3,3 k gold)

mfg LAX
ps: währe für eine preissenkung auf 3k (oder 3,5k) nicht nur weil ich jetzt 3 k hätte, sondern weil man RL auch net für ein auto das 40% schneller fährt 5x so viel bezahlen muss (ausser man will porsche oder so ^^)


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ja es ist zu teuer man sollte es automatisch bekommen wenn man 70ig ist ich mein ich spiel doch nicht um zu farmen sondern um "ÄPPPPPIIIICKKKKS"(und das brauch ich damit ich aufmerksamkeit bekomme ) zu haben
> Am besten noch t6 umsonst im startgebiet kaufen und nach 1 mob level 70ig sein dann wäre das spiel net so antsrengend
> 
> /ironie off
> ...


oder verzicht drauf^^


----------



## Denitro (4. Oktober 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> oder verzicht drauf^^



hab das schon editiert : /


----------



## Luanna (4. Oktober 2008)

die ach so armen casual gamer, man muß doch wirklich in nem spiel arbeiten um es zu etwas zu bringen.
wenn noch genügend leute "mimimi" bei blizz. betreiben, dann bekommt jeder seinen 350er Reitskill bei lvl 70 geschenkt.

was wollt ihr als nächstes? voll epic equip im postfach sobald man endlevel erreicht hat?
oder direkt nen fertigen 70er mit sunwell equip erstellen, das ist ne dufte idee.
wie wäre es wenn diese spieler direkt auf privatservern gehen würden?
irgendwann kommt dann wirklich der itemshop bei wow, weil jeder dann selbst bestimmen kann was er braucht oder halt nicht.
warum auch wochenlang bei vashj und kael zu wipen um dann die nächste hürde nehmen zu können (siehe abschaffung der zugangsquests).

merkt ihr gar nicht das diese nurfs das ganze spiel killen?
alles wird genurft bis auch der letzte spieler alles hinterhergeworfen bekommt.


----------



## MarZ1 (4. Oktober 2008)

wenn leute nicht mit ihrem gold umgehen können selber schuld:/ und ja wenn man t6 raiden geht hat man mehr kosten>pots,buff food,repkosten!
ABER man fing ja net sofort t6 content an und es lief woll anfangs ruher mit raiden...da hatte man zeit sich gold zu verdienen um sich mount zu holen!
ich transmutier mir jeden tag ein urerde zu urwasser in 25sec (manchmal proccs auch) das ist eine goldquelle und sachen halt aufsammeln wenn man sie sieht>kräuter,erze
zwar sind die priese nu wegen dem kommenden addon im keller aber war früher anders und so konnt ich locker in einer woche um nur zu innis fliegen/auf grp warten dabei suchen 500g in einer woche durch kaum aufwand machen
man muss nur wissen wie es geht und nicht alles aus ah kaufen was man angeblich "brauch"...selber farmen>spart man sau viel
zumindest komm ich nu auf main+twink jeweils epic flugmount + 10k gold zusammen 
wer mit gold/geld net umgehen kann der ist halt selber schuld...klar wenn man dann zum beispiel im rl sich nen auto kauft bevor man das geld überhaupt kauft muss man im endeffekt mehr bezahlen:/(in wow wäre es vllt leihen und mehr zurück geben)
naj aich find es nicht zu teuer! und soll ja auch nicht sein das es wirklich jeder hat der mit seinem gold rumschmeißt


----------



## Serenas (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde einfach sagen, Epicflugmount ist ein Luxusgut.

Es ist nur etwas schneller als das reguläre Flugmount. Ich hab schon Spieler in ihren
T4-Rüssis gesehen die einfach keine Lust haben 5k für ein Mount abzudrücken.
Und dank den Daylies ist es auch für einen Gelegenheitspieler möglich an das Gold heran zu kommen.


----------



## Kirali (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab 2 70er die das Epic haben, mein Jäger ist Lvl67 und wird es mit 70 bekommen, das Gold dafür hab ich schon. Bis der 70 ist kann ich noch paar Tage Daylies machen etc. Nebenbei hab ich noch Juwe geskillt, und Schneiderrezepte im AH gekauft. 
Ich find es nicht zu teuer, auch nicht für Gelegenheitsspieler.


----------



## Disasterpiece (4. Oktober 2008)

ich find auch das dass Epicmount schweine teuer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...die sollten es wenigstens um 1000Gold runter setzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Oktober 2008)

ich finde es nicht zu teuer....aber selbst wenn es günstiger werden sollte wäre es mir auch egal.....auf dieses "mimimi, ich musste es mir erarbeiten u fände es unfair falls das mount günstiger werden würde,....mimimi, wow wird viel zu einfach...." hab ich keinen bock....

5k sind ok....weniger ist auch ok


----------



## Psychopatrix (4. Oktober 2008)

5000g sind absolut gerechtfertigt...

und sind einfach zu erreichen.

Tagesq auf der insel = 1h per tag = 120g

42 Tage Auf ein Epic mount zu warten finde ich also überhaupt nicht viel.


----------



## Dutyy (4. Oktober 2008)

lol.....Mädels...dann benutzt mal mehr das AH,macht die Dailys und dann klappt das schon!

Sparen ist das Zauberwort!


----------



## Sadesar (4. Oktober 2008)

also sorry aber ihr habt vollkommen ne falsche vorstellung....wie der name schon sagt ist es ein EPIC!! flugmount.....
dafür sollte man etwas tun müssen. 5000g sind angemessen. kann ja nich angehn das ich in 4 wochen 70 bin dann auchnoch gleich full s2 hab weil mer brav av geleeched hab und dann auchnoch gleichma nen epic flugmount hinterher geschoben wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Sadesar


----------



## Gnutz (4. Oktober 2008)

Noch einfacher: Macht jeden Quest, inklusive Dailys, die vielleicht 3mal, dann habt ihr das Gold locker (Hab mir das vor dem Daily-Flut-Patch geholt, und damals wars schon ziemlich einfach, ranzukommen)

Ich glaub übrigens, dass es einfacher für Gelegenheitsspieler zu erreichen ist, die sind nicht mit Raiden oder Arena abgelenkt, während sie das Gold farmen.


Das Mount ist echt nicht zu teuer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (4. Oktober 2008)

/closed


----------



## BulletformyValentine (4. Oktober 2008)

das problem wird sich mit dem release vonn wotlk geben da werden 5k gold kein problem mehr sein denke ich
genau wie das normale epicmount beim release von bc


----------



## Melii_ii_ii (4. Oktober 2008)

KArzzor schrieb:


> ja ist gerade richtig so, und das epic ist ja nicht wichtig, ist nur ein luxus von daher, und 1 dayli am tag reicht auch aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gz^^


----------



## Darkdamien (4. Oktober 2008)

grade seit es die dailys gibt is es so einfach an des gold ranzukommen.... wenn man wirklich alle quests macht von der fraktion kommt man locker auf 150g pro tag + des ganze zeug was so nebenbei noch dropt (seher/aldor zeug, mana und feuerpartikel etc. ....) d.h. wenn man wirklich spart hat man des ding in 3-4 wochen, wer mehr farmt hats natürlich noch schneller =)


----------



## Sobe1 (4. Oktober 2008)

ich habe 2  70er auch mit dem schnellen. 
ich habe mit einem nur sketis auf ehrfürchtig gemacht und mit dema nderen nur ganz paarmal. die pvp turm daily in den wäldern öfters. hinzu kommen beide haben die drachen als mount. auf der insel hab ich mal interessehalber die flugquests einmal gemacht, aber sonst nix mehr an dailys -_-

btw: stecke bei 19k gold trotz 2 epic flug und die paar dailys wegen ruf fallen eigentlich nicht ins gewicht^^  gut, bin Bergbauer, aber ich habe auch alte qs gemacht wo mal quasie crap droppt, der sich im Ah gut verkaufen lies. und ab und zu mal AH aufkaufen und spekulieren macht auch spass.

mit dem addon wirds viel zu viel gold geben, mal sehen wie teuer da die sachen und reppkosten werden...


----------



## Saberrider (4. Oktober 2008)

Ohne Fleiß kein Preis!! 

Wer was haben will muss auch etwas dafür tun! 
Ich hab auch 4 70er und hab mit allen Epic Fliegen.
Dailys und AH sind das Zauberwort!

Wenn du nen Porsche fahren willst muss man auch mehr für blechen!^^

Also Arbeit Arbeit Arbeit!


----------



## birdra (4. Oktober 2008)

natürlich passt der preis.
ich hab selber keins aber es ist wichtig, dass es sachen gibt die nicht jeder trottel haben kann.
entweder man macht sich die mühe oder eben nicht. alles nachgeworfen bekommen ist nicht sinn des spiels Oo


----------



## heavy-metal (4. Oktober 2008)

Jooe schrieb:


> ich find es zu teuer! da die dailys nach 1 woche langweilig sind und dazu nur 10-15 gold bringen!



oha!!!! man muss sich mal ein bisschen reinsteigern bzw arbeit aufbringen wenn man was haben will, das is ja ganz was neues in wow!!! man kann halt nich alles innen arsch geschoben bekommen, wetten du machst nur pvp?

wie gesagt, ich bete einfach nur zu blizzard das es weiterhin 5k gold kostet un kosten wird!!


----------



## BladeDragonGX (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich Finde der Preis ist Richtig den wer es haben will sollte auch was dafür tuen Und so viel ist es nun auch nicht!


----------



## Svipall (4. Oktober 2008)

Mal wieder ein superheftig whinetread.  "Mimimi, ich will alles das ohne Anstrengung....." 

NEIN. Ich finde es nicht zu teuer.
Wäre es nicht so teuer, hätte ja jeder Jammerlappen eines. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tortip (4. Oktober 2008)

Der Preis ist völlig ok.
Wer die Scherbenwelt komplett durchquestet, vielleicht mal die Dailies mit lvl70 beginnt und nicht mit jedem neuen Level sein Equip neu im AH kauft oder auch erstmal auf die paar letzten Skillpunkte im Beruf verzichtet, wird es schnell haben.
Das Mount ist doch kein Standard sondern der Lohn für Zeit und Arbeit. Hatte das Reittier auch erst mit 43 oder 44.

bb


----------



## Gattay (4. Oktober 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Nein,du schaffst es profisionell leute zu provozieren und er war dein erstes opfer.




So würd ich das nicht sagen. Provoziert hat er mich nicht. Er begreift nur nicht, was mich gestört hat.


----------



## Nenji (4. Oktober 2008)

Jaja Nerf erverything 4 casuals -.-


----------



## k4k4shi (4. Oktober 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> So würd ich das nicht sagen. Provoziert hat er mich nicht. Er begreift nur nicht, was mich gestört hat.


Weil es mir ähm warte, egal ist??? Was interessierst du mich?? richtig kein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amtrak (4. Oktober 2008)

Der Preis für das Mount ist eigendlich zu billig.
Wenn man an die vor BC Zeiten denkt da waren 1.000G für das Mount (100% reiten) soviel wie heute 15.000 Gold.

Und wenn man sich etwas anstrengt kann man die 5.000 Gold in 7 - 10 Tagen zusammen bekommen. 
Ich habe mir einmal 7 Tage Zeitgenommen und nichts anderes gemacht als Kräuter gefarmt und im AH verhauft und hatte meine 5k zusammen.


----------



## Gattay (4. Oktober 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Weil es mir ähm warte, egal ist??? Was interessierst du mich?? richtig kein bisschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Naja, für Deine 21 bist Du ganz schön, wie soll ich sagen, kindisch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikada (4. Oktober 2008)

nja ich heule in rl auch nicht rum weil n lamborghini 120 000 € kostet man muss lernen mit gold umgehen zu können, jobs skillen, daylis machen etc. pp. und nicht immer nur im ah den ganzen mist zu kaufen

gruß


----------



## k4k4shi (4. Oktober 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Naja, für Deine 21 bist Du ganz schön, wie soll ich sagen, kindisch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja ich bin kindisch, mhmw er weint denn hier rum, wegen Gold in einem Spiel du und die Seite derer die es gut im preis finden und die andere Seite, welche es zu teuer findet.

Das ist n Spiel, aber hey Suchtfaktor lässt grüßen, wegen sowas aufregen ist ähhh kindisch, lächerlich, postpubertär, nenn es wie du willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (4. Oktober 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> Ja ich bin kindisch, mhmw er weint denn hier rum, wegen Gold in einem Spiel du und die Seite derer die es gut im preis finden und die andere Seite, welche es zu teuer findet.
> 
> Das ist n Spiel, aber hey Suchtfaktor lässt grüßen, wegen sowas aufregen ist ähhh kindisch, lächerlich, postpubertär, nenn es wie du willst
> 
> ...



Ich heul keineswegs rum. oder zeig mir, wo ich das getan hab. 

Ich hab auch keine Lust, das wieder in eine n Diskussion zwischen us ausarten zu lassen, also ist das jetzt mal mein letzter Poste zu Deinen Meinungen und Aussagen


----------



## k4k4shi (4. Oktober 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Ich heul keineswegs rum. oder zeig mir, wo ich das getan hab.
> 
> Ich hab auch keine Lust, das wieder in eine n Diskussion zwischen us ausarten zu lassen, also ist das jetzt mal mein letzter Poste zu Deinen Meinungen und Aussagen


Aus einer Diskussion fliehen die du selber angezettelt hast, interessant  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja das hast du immerhin ahst du auf meinen post reagiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gattay (4. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde das mal mit Epics vor BC vergleichen, wer da schon gespielt hat, weiss was ich meine. Da steckte übelst viel Arbeit drin, die Teile zu kriegen. Das wurde geändert, also musste das Epic Mount so teuer werden, um wenigsten noch etwas lilanes zu erhalten, was man sich erarbeiten muss.

So seh ich das jedenfalls


----------



## Baldoran (4. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde der preis fürs epic flugmount ist genau richtig...
habe es mittlerweile 2mal mir besorgt...


----------



## k4k4shi (4. Oktober 2008)

Gattay schrieb:


> Ich würde das mal mit Epics vor BC vergleichen, wer da schon gespielt hat, weiss was ich meine. Da steckte übelst viel Arbeit drin, die Teile zu kriegen. Das wurde geändert, also musste das Epic Mount so teuer werden, um wenigsten noch etwas lilanes zu erhalten, was man sich erarbeiten muss.
> 
> So seh ich das jedenfalls


Sag ich nix gegen mag sein, aber dieses ewige rumgeheule es ist richtig im preis oder nicht bringt erstens eh nix und ist zweitens überflüssig da sich in 2 Monatend aran keiner mehr erinnert weil alle WotLK zocken udn für ihr Mammut sparen, bis da wieder das rumgeheule losgeht es wäre zu teuer, ein teufelskreis


----------



## Thoradian (4. Oktober 2008)

das ding ist deshalb so teuer weil Blizz an den Goldfarmern mitverdient...


----------



## Gattay (4. Oktober 2008)

Thoradian schrieb:


> das ding ist deshalb so teuer weil Blizz an den Goldfarmern mitverdient...



Die Theorie ist nicht neu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phobius (4. Oktober 2008)

Zu teuer?
Nein!

Es heisst immer noch Epic-Mount. Und an etwas episches zu kommen sollte nicht so einfach sein wie es derzeit bei vielen items der Fall ist!
Und was bringt ein Epic-Mount? Nicht viel ... mehr Geschwindigkeit und eventuell noch einen Tacken Prestige. 

Und last but not least ... Sufu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwiggle (4. Oktober 2008)

mit dem einfachen mount kann man ja alles machen, das epic ist, wie schon erwähnt nur luxus, du kannst auch sagen ich will leichter an t6 kommen, denn das bekommt man ja auch erst, wenn man alles andere vorher schon gemacht hat


----------



## K3v1n04 (4. Oktober 2008)

Viel zu billig, habe 1 1/2 Wochen jeden Tag alle DAilys gemacht und hatte das Gold.
Dazu kamen dann natürlich Rnd Drops und sämtlicher Crap.
Das war allerdings in den Ferien, jetzt hätte ich da kein bock drauf


----------



## harlot07 (4. Oktober 2008)

k4k4shi schrieb:


> ...wegen sowas aufregen ist ähhh kindisch, lächerlich, postpubertär, nenn es wie du willst...



postpubertär ist genau das gegenteil..du meintest wahrscheinlich prepubertär.

darf ich vorstellen: der klassische fall von selfowned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nikada (4. Oktober 2008)

stell dir vor du bekommst mit wotlk alles in den arsch gepfeffert ... du wirst 70 und braucht von anfang an 2h in naxx ... gehst zu den höeren contents und hast sofort alles und bist nach 3 monaten fertig mit dem spiel .... ist das nicht langweilig? blizzard will einfach dass man sich anstrengen muss um weiter zu kommen .... ich sags wie es ist die bt bosse können alle nix .... das problem ist nur wie kann der raid zusammen spielen? wer kann überhaupt spielen und wer nicht ...... darum muss man im pve arbeiten um sein ziel zu erreichen (pvp lass ich aussen vor weil es nicht mein ding ist) 

epic fm setzt man auf .... hmmm ... 1k gold ..... das ist seeehr schnell verdient ... aber was machste dann? heulste dann weiter dass das cenarius mount so teuer ist? dass kael thas zu wenig den phoenixgott droppt? dass überhaupt alle bosse zu schwer sind? 

das macht das game kaputt in meinen augen

ich finde es gut wie es ist!


----------



## Gilbradur (4. Oktober 2008)

Schon das normale Flugmount ist überteuert. 1000 Gold auszugeben für ein Mount, das 40% llansamer ist als mein alter Gaul, ist zu teuer. Ob der Vogel dann fliegen kann oder nicht ist mir im Prinzip egal.


----------



## Wegi (4. Oktober 2008)

Gegenfrage: Wer braucht das Epic Mount? Wenn 5k Gold nichts wären, würde ichs mir holen.

So behalte ich mein Geld lieber für Enchantments (2x Mungo kostet auf meinem Realm über 1k) und Raidvorbereitung (Tränke, Fläschchen, Elixiere, Buffood, etc. pp.). Dort ist es dann auch sinnvoller angelegt und ich muss nicht Tagelang farmen.


----------



## Gattay (4. Oktober 2008)

Gilbradur schrieb:


> Schon das normale Flugmount ist überteuert. 1000 Gold auszugeben für ein Mount, das 40% llansamer ist als mein alter Gaul, ist zu teuer. Ob der Vogel dann fliegen kann oder nicht ist mir im Prinzip egal.



Du hast es aber früher gebraucht, um fds rein zu kommen


----------



## Ravenkiss (4. Oktober 2008)

zu teuer


----------



## Exzelsor (4. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Findet ihr die Epic-Flugmounts auch zu Teuer?
> 
> ...





> mi mi mi mi mi



/vote for close


----------



## Bonehacker (4. Oktober 2008)

lol ich hab mitlerweile 5 ma 5k gold für meine mounts ausgegeben und heul nicht rum das es zu teuer ist.Ich kann mich noch gut an die raid zeiten vor BC erinnern und da war es etwas schwerer an  gold zukommen,mit bc hat blizz die gold spritze raus geholt und der preis von 5k gold ist okay.Bei und aufm Realm zahlen einige 10k gold für den ZA Bären^^


----------



## Gattay (4. Oktober 2008)

Exzelsor schrieb:


> /vote for close


 Sehr sinnvoll, der Poste


----------



## Magarus (4. Oktober 2008)

ich hab q gemacht und dailys 
das 5 tage lang und schon hatte ich mein eqpic flugmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delonglois (8. Oktober 2008)

wer in der heutigen goldinflation keine 5000g zusammenbringt is m.m. einfach nur stinkfaul und zu bequem seinen arsch zu bewegen. Wenn ich denke wie lange ich damals für mein erstes gebraucht habe und wenn man sieht wie schnell es heutzutage geht. der Neid der besitzlosen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon schade für einige, dass blizz nicht so wie der deutsche staat ist und einem alles in den arsch schiebt! Obwohl, blizz arbeitet daran  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NightZ (8. Oktober 2008)

Delonglois schrieb:


> wer in der heutigen goldinflation keine 5000g zusammenbringt is m.m. einfach nur stinkfaul und zu bequem seinen arsch zu bewegen. Wenn ich denke wie lange ich damals für mein erstes gebraucht habe und wenn man sieht wie schnell es heutzutage geht. der Neid der besitzlosen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das problem ist uns bereits bekannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollimua (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde generell die Preise für solche Sachen einfach mal vervierfachen, also dann 20k Gold für n Epic Reitskill. Dann fliegt nicht mehr jeder mit so einem Ding rum und es wird etwas Exklusivität gewahrt.


----------



## Johnnsen (8. Oktober 2008)

Nicht zu teuer.


----------



## tHe aXe (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde den Preis in Ordnung, ist ja auch eigentlich was besonderes also sollte der Preis nicht verringert werden, wobei die 5k Gold durch die Dailys aber nun wirklich kein Problem sein dürfte....

Ich finde wenn man so wenig spielt dass man die 5k nicht zusammen bekommt braucht man auch kein Epicreitskill, meine Meinung müsst ihr net teilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (8. Oktober 2008)

Wow ist kein Game für Casuals, ende !


----------



## Irtan (8. Oktober 2008)

Einfach mal eine Woche Tage lang, nur Quests machen egal ob daylies oder normale Q's auf 70 und NICHTS (ausser repkosten und AH Gebühren) ausgeben.
Falls du verzauberer bist Enchantrix runterladen und schauen obs im AH mehr bringt oder beim Händler, möglichst nicht sterben (hohe rep), auf viele Grüne/Blaue/Lilane dops hoffen, viel im AH verkaufen, Netherstoff zu Verbänden machen und beim Händler verticken. Wirklich wichtig ist so wenig wie möglich ausgeben.
Kleiner Tipp von mir an Verzauberer: Enchantrix runterladen, nach Sachen im AH schauen von lvl 51-56 und die Kaufen wo zu 70% oder mehr Große Ewige Essenzen beim entzaubern rauskommen. Die kann man meist für mehr als den Einkaufspreis verkaufen, teilweise kommen aus einem Teil im Wert von 9g 2-3Große Ewige Essenzen raus was auf meinem Server ein plus von ca. 70g macht.

Die Kunst ist nicht Geld zu verdienen sondern es zu behalten. Merkt euch das mal.

Also: Nicht zu teuer.

Mfg


----------



## MoneyGhost (8. Oktober 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Wow ist kein Game für Casuals, ende !




Wo hast du denn den Mist aufgeschnappt?


----------



## 2high4you (8. Oktober 2008)

Stimmt schon wenn die die Punkte die oben genannt wurden geändert wurden kann man auch die 5k runterschrauben ;O


----------



## GermanTrasheR (8. Oktober 2008)

schliesse mich den meisten meinungen hier an, 5k gold sind mittlerweile echt kein ding der unmöglichkeit mehr, bei weitem nicht. ich persönlich mache kaum dailys ich farme viel lieber... dauert etwas länger, naund? Machst halt jeden Tag ein bisschen, Geduld muss man halt haben.


----------



## 2high4you (8. Oktober 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Wow ist kein Game für Casuals, ende !




Ich glaube das sieht Blizzard etwas anders ;O


----------



## Molo^ (8. Oktober 2008)

Finde den Preis ganz in Ordnung, denn wenn man es wirklich will bekommt man die 5000Gold schnell zusammen mit dailys etc...

MfG: Molo^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2high4you (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich glaube aber auch das die 5k bleiben weil einfach viel zu viel Gold im Umlauf ist ;O

Deswegen kommen schon solche sinnlosen Sachen wie Haris Pilton -_- :O


----------



## anorianna (8. Oktober 2008)

Das mount ist keinesfalls zu teuer. Wenn man NUR die dailies auf der insel macht, sind das 120g/Tag. Die Quests kann der normale durchschnitts-dd-gimp in 1 Stunde abfarmen. Somit bräuchte man keine 1 1/2 Monate für ein Epicmount. Wer weniger als eine Stunde pro tag spielen kann, oder nicht farmen will, brauch halt entsprechend länger. 
Ich war nie ein Freund der dailies und mache im Moment keine, die nicht zum ruffarmen da sind. Trotzdem habe ich drei Epicmount-Flieger. wer allerdings sein geld nur nicht zusammenhalten kann, ist selber Schuld, wenn er/sie es nicht schafft, zu sammlen, bis da ne dicke runde 5000 steht.


----------



## Caldir (8. Oktober 2008)

also ich finde das epicmount nicht zu teuer. 
es könnte sogar noch etwas teurer sein, weil es soll ein luxus sein den nicht jeder hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich selber habe es nicht und habe auch nicht vor es mir zu holen da ich zu faul zum farmen bin


----------



## Johnnsen (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich hab jetzt einen Stack Linencloth verkauft, und hol mir mein Epic Flugmount. rofl lol omg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Nein, ich hoffe dass das wieder preislich angeglichen wird.


----------



## sc00p (8. Oktober 2008)

Caldir schrieb:


> ich selber habe es nicht und habe auch nicht vor es mir zu holen da ich zu faul zum farmen bin



das hast du schön gesagt ^^
Also ich find den Preis OK, habe selber eins und musste hart dafür arbeiten. Fände es ungerecht wenn es billiger gemacht werden würde. Und bin glaub ich ned der Einzige, der so denkt ^^


----------



## Caldir (8. Oktober 2008)

sc00p schrieb:


> das hast du schön gesagt ^^
> Also ich find den Preis OK, habe selber eins und musste hart dafür arbeiten. Fände es ungerecht wenn es billiger gemacht werden würde. Und bin glaub ich ned der Einzige, der so denkt ^^



danke^^


----------



## Asarion (8. Oktober 2008)

Ok, ich lese immer wieder, das man über die Dailies jede Menge Gold machen kann und so binnen 15-20 Tagen sein Epic-Flugmount bekommt.

Gut, stimmt soweit.

Nur habe ich weder die Zeit noch den Nerv 15-20 Tage lang ständig ein- und dieselben Quests zu machen. Das kotzt mich schon am dritten Tag an. Als Krieger hat man auch ganz nette Repkosten und braucht ziemlich lange. Nun wird es wieder Leute geben die sagen: Nimm doch deinen Shadow zum Farmen. Gut, könnte ich, aber dann kriegt mein Krieger keinen Ruf. ^^ Dann heißt es: Skill doch um auf Furor. Klar, könnte ich auch, aber auf Furor skillen und wieder zurück sind mal eben 100g, die flöten gehen und ich will ja Geld verdienen und nicht ausgeben. ^^ Zudem macht das Ganze alleine keinen Spaß und die meisten Bekannten raiden lieber, wofür ich wieder keine Zeit habe (wegen meines Jobs).

Es ist schade, das man für's RP machen kein Gold bekommt. Dann wäre ich vermutlich sehr reich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sollen die tun, die auf Dauer-Dailies keine Lust haben, weil es ständig das Gleiche ist? Ok, ich gehe farmen und verkaufe auch ab und zu mal was im AH, aber ich würde lieber eine Questreihe fürs Epic machen, als ständig nach Gold zu rennen, da man das ja auch für andere Sachen braucht (Repkosten, etc.) Buff-Food kann ich Gott sei dank selber kochen. Tränke kann mir ein Twink machen. So eine Questreihe, die ruhig schwer sein kann, wäre doch ideal. Ein paar Solo-Quests, ein paar Gruppen-Quests und am Ende eine nette Ini. Das wär doch gar nicht schlecht, oder? So wie bei den Epic-Reitmounts vom Hexer/Pala.

Frage mich eh manchmal, wieviele Leute ihr Gold beim Chinafarmer kaufen, wenn ich sehe, wie damit herumgeschmissen wird. ^^

Was haltet ihr von meiner oben genannten Questreihen-Idee?

Viele Grüße!

Asarion


----------



## sc00p (8. Oktober 2008)

Asarion schrieb:


> Ok, ich lese immer wieder, das man über die Dailies jede Menge Gold machen kann und so binnen 15-20 Tagen sein Epic-Flugmount bekommt.
> 
> Gut, stimmt soweit.
> 
> ...



Also zum Oberen Teil deines Postes sag ich: Wer keine Lust hat Daylies zu machen und für etwas zu arbeiten, der verdient sich auch nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (sry is so:p )

Zur Questreihe: hmm, eigentlich ne nette sache, aber dass kann dann auch jeder machen, und wie schon jemand vor mir geschrieben hat, das flugmount sollte ein Luxus Gut sein und kein nachgeschmissenes etwas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg..


----------



## Sinador (8. Oktober 2008)

Was ist das denn hier ?

16 Seiten für einen Beitrag der von vorne bis hinten nicht stimmt.

Die Epic-Mounts sind überhaupt nicht teuer.

Das grosse fliegen kostet nur soviel, aber damit kan man viele verschiedene Mounts fliegen.

Kein Epic-Mount kostet 5K Gold, und niemand merkt es.. 16 Seiten lang nicht.

Ihr seit echt die Krönung..... Möge Elune euch mit INT+ segnen.


----------



## Sreal (8. Oktober 2008)

nja teilweise hats nix mit dem "oft Spielen" zu tun.  spiel selbst/habe selbst nen holy pala.. farmen? never?... hab versucht n halbes jahr ein zu farmen.. hat nie geklappt zwecks raids etc..jetzt inner beta..

deathknight lvl 55-80 = 12.000 Gold!


----------



## Leviathan666 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ein episches Flugmount fliegen zu dürfen ist ein Privileg, das muss man sich ERSPIELEN!
Anstatt rumzujammern könnte man mal 1 Stunde am Tag für die Dailies aufbringen. Das sind mindestens 250g pro Tag => 20 Tage für 5000g. Das ist auch für Gelegenheitsspieler schaffbar.


----------



## Larmina (8. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Findet ihr die Epic-Flugmounts auch zu Teuer?
> 
> ...


Die Leute die nicht so oft spielen brauchen auch nicht das Epicflugmount. Das ist im Grunde nur ein Extraluxus für die die sich halt reinhängen wollen.
Man kommt auch mit dem normalen FM überallhin wo man hin will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn ihr jetzt noch jammert... dann hättet ihr mal euer FM damals erfarmen müssen als es außer Ogri'la und der Bombenwerfquest in Terrokar keine Dailies gab...



Sinador schrieb:


> Was ist das denn hier ?
> 
> 16 Seiten für einen Beitrag der von vorne bis hinten nicht stimmt.
> 
> ...



Man kann sich aber auch über Sachen aufregen.... Weiß ja jeder was gemeint ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schroti (8. Oktober 2008)

es ist schon leicht auch für casuals das mount zu holen...zu anfang dachte ich mir auch omg 5k g....aber wenn man dailies macht oder einfach nur stumpfsinnig mobs kloppt oder einfach durch lowlevel inis geht und den crap im ah vertickt oder seinen berufen nach geht kräuter leder oder bergbau ist es ratz fatz gekauft.... gerade wo wotlk vor der tür steht und mittlerweile raus ist was für mats der beruf schriftgelehrte rbaucht sollte man einfach mla drüber anchdenken den ganzen kram in der alten welt schon mal zu farmen und im ah zu verticken....überlegt mal wie die leute die das goldcap erreicht haben?! na? richtig einfach mal 2 mal die woche in if oder og rumgammeln und das ah durchstöbern....man kann da soviel gold machen...man muss nur wissen wie...und ganz ehrlich? die dailies bringen eigentlhc wenig gold wenn man das openpvp und bei twinks die repkosten dazuzählt und das hin und hergefliege und gelaufe....also einfach schön die augen offen halten und sich famrspots rausscuhen und seinen char mit berufen nutzen dann klappt das auch

so long für khaz modan


----------



## Crosis (8. Oktober 2008)

mehrmals täglich...ich könnte sie täglich machen mach sie aber wenns hoch kommt einmal die woche weil das einfach stinklangweilig ist außerdem bekommste die eh maximal 2ma pro tag fertig wegen der beschränkung von 25... und so btw epic flugmount ist ein luxusartikel den sollte man auch net täglich einmal kaufen können(theoretisch) man kann das ja mal mit dem RL verbinden: Du willst ein Flugzeug kaufen(ein echtes kein kleines aus plastik und billig alu^^) deshalb gibt dir dein chef trotzdem net mehr lohn^^ und blizzard sollte zumindest sich in dem falle an die realität halten

so btw ich hab 2wochen gebraucht um die 5000g zusammenzubekommen: mit nur 10dailys(keine inidailys+inseldailys die gabs "damals" noch net) und ohne AH also einfach die q aus schergrat, SMT und nethersturm(hab 64-70 nur durch inis gemacht, nagrand ging fürs normale fliegen drauf^^) + daily die 2 von skettis und die 4 von ogrila...kein problem und wenn du nur alle 3tage für 3stunden oda so spielen kannst dann nimm dir was fest vor und mach das du hast es einfach dank den dailys sind immerhin 150g ma flockig auf die hand+evtl rnd dropps die du vk bekommst 

sag das nebenbei blizzard es ist wurst ob nun einer oder 1000 bei denen rumheulen die machen nur etwas wenn sie selbst davon überzeugt sind das es zumindest halbwegs sinnvoll ist und da es als luxus eingestuft ist werden die das net machen...mit wotlk haste eh die knete zusammen also was solls^^

@Leviathan666 naja 250g pro tag kommt net hin du musst berechnen das es ohne episches reiten und ohne sammel/koch/angel/ini - dailys netmal 25 gibt und die 1stunde reicht nicht für 25 dailys^^ ca 140-150g geben aber auchschon die auf quel'danas also who cares^^


----------



## rckstR (8. Oktober 2008)

mich würds mal interessieren wo ihr bitte 15 oder 25 dailys findet? in shatt find ich 5 stück das wars. und 1 davon is noch hero. woher soll man wissen wo der rest is? immer nur labern ja mach deine 15-20 dailys dann hasten gold aber wenn man net weis wo man die bekommen soll wird das nigs.

ich weis  gleich wird geflamed aber ich weis es echt nicht nach 2 1/2 jahren^^^


----------



## Larmina (8. Oktober 2008)

rckstR schrieb:


> mich würds mal interessieren wo ihr bitte 15 dailys findet? in shatt find ich 5 stück das wars. und 1 davon is noch hero. woher soll man wissen wo der rest is? immer nur labern ja mach deine 15-20 dailys dann hasten gold aber wenn man net weis wo man die bekommen soll wird das nigs.
> 
> ich weis  gleich wird geflamed aber ich weis es echt nicht nach 2 1/2 jahren^^^


Insel von Quel'danas zum Bleistift^^ dann hats noch im Schergrat welche (nach vorquest) und in den Wäldern hat es eine q bei der man Bomben werfen muss
Und ich hab NICHT geflamt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imon (8. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Findet ihr die Epic-Flugmounts auch zu Teuer?
> 
> 5000g sind ja nen netter Preis.



Defintiv: NEIN, 5000 Gold sind seit 2.4 ja eher ein Witz.

Reittiere sind effektive Möglichkeiten Gold aus der Spielwirtschaft zu ziehen, und das ist gut so. Ich persönlich finde das Epic-Flugmount eigentlich eher viel zu billig. Seit 2.4 sitzt man doch eh wie Dagobert Duck auf einem riesigen Goldhaufen und weiß nicht wohin damit (mal abgesehen von dem kleinen Häufchen Raider, aber denen fehlt es ja immer an allem :-).

Wie war das? Das Reitmammut im nächsten Addon kostet 20.000 Gold. Boah, was wird das an Entrüstung geben... :-))


----------



## xartos (8. Oktober 2008)

durch dailys macht man ca 250g am tag....
das heist 20tage und man hats zusammen, so viel is das echt net


----------



## Dagonzo (8. Oktober 2008)

rckstR schrieb:


> mich würds mal interessieren wo ihr bitte 15 oder 25 dailys findet? in shatt find ich 5 stück das wars. und 1 davon is noch hero. woher soll man wissen wo der rest is? immer nur labern ja mach deine 15-20 dailys dann hasten gold aber wenn man net weis wo man die bekommen soll wird das nigs.
> 
> ich weis  gleich wird geflamed aber ich weis es echt nicht nach 2 1/2 jahren^^^


Spielst du ein anderes WoW als wir?^^


----------



## Larmina (8. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Spielst du ein anderes WoW als wir?^^


Hm... das könnte man als Flame sehen.... aber auch ned.... naja sind wir mal nett und werten es als nette frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fataly (8. Oktober 2008)

holt euch das epische flugmount, lernt kräuterkunde und bergbau und freut euch über viieel viiiel gold die stunde


----------



## nickdaniel (8. Oktober 2008)

das mount ist auch nur für spieler gedacht, die es sich verdient haben. Leute die nicht soviel zeit haben, sollen sich mit dem 1k gold zufrieden stellen ( laut blizzards meinung). Wobei man 5k gold wirklich flott zusammen hat. Pro tag die daiyls machen und man hat die in paar wochen zusammen.


----------



## rckstR (8. Oktober 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Spielst du ein anderes WoW als wir?^^



ich hab net durchgezockt sondern mal nen halbes jahr oder mal nen monat pause gemacht. hab auch nur die nötigsten quests gemacht. 

woher soll man wissen das man jetzt überall dailys herbekommt außer shattrath? steht nirgends. findet man auch nicht hier auf buffed.


----------



## Larmina (8. Oktober 2008)

fataly schrieb:


> holt euch das epische flugmount, lernt kräuterkunde und bergbau und freut euch über viieel viiiel gold die stunde


Die Sache mit Gold die Stunde ist halt, dass man das Gold für das Epic FM braucht und mit dem Epic FM gut Gold macht... da beißt die Katze sich ein wenig in den Schwanz


----------



## Ollimua (8. Oktober 2008)

Imon schrieb:


> Wie war das? Das Reitmammut im nächsten Addon kostet 20.000 Gold. Boah, was wird das an Entrüstung geben... :-))



Find ich gut so und ich werde es mir auch gleich kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den ZA Bären bezahlt man ja auch 5-15k Gold (Je nach Server) Da finde ich die 20k fürs Mammut  angemessen.
Und die 5k für den Reitskill ist ein Witz.


----------



## crashkurs (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich weiß nicht was alle Leute immer wegen dem ganzen Gold weinen.

Meine Freundin und ich spielen auch als "casuals", also ganz "normal" regelmäßig und sind beide berufstätig.
Haben aber jeder von uns 4 Chars auf Level 70, alle davon mit Epic-Flugmount und 4 Taschen von Dolce & Giganta.
Und beide haben wir immer noch 20k und 30k Gold auf der hohen Kante.
Ich kann das ganze gejammer echt nicht nachvollziehen.

Und nein, wir haben kein Gold irgendwo gekauft.


----------



## Spaceflyer (9. Oktober 2008)

Peacefighter schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Findet ihr die Epic-Flugmounts auch zu Teuer?
> 
> ...




im grunde hast du gerade dinge aufgezählt, die es gelegenheitsspielern erleichter weiter zu kommen. das einfache reittier ist ja auch dann im preis sehr zurück gegangen. 

schneller 60 werden ist auch für gelegenheitsspieler sehr viel besser. epicgegenstände kann man viel schneller bekommen und die tagesquests bringen ne menge gold pro tag. glaube dass es um die 250g pro tag waren. und selbst ein gelegenheitsspieler schafft da wenn er es nur will das epic mount zu erreichen.

blizzarde hat im gegenteil das problem, dass sie das gold nicht mehr aus dem spiel rais bekommen und somit immer neue dinge rein bringen, die für einen gelegenheitsspieler schwer zu erreichen sind.

es gibt momentan viel zu viel gold auf den servern. 

von daher sag nicht, dass blizzarde nichts für gelegenheitsspieler tut. denn das tun sie


----------



## Lykis (9. Oktober 2008)

Blackshade schrieb:


> Also ich fand bevor ich es hatte auch das es zu teuer ist
> aber ich habe jeden tag miene ganzen daylis weggemacht
> und nach paar wochen hatte ich mein mount!!!
> 
> ...




Wen ich schon sowas lese... du göhns auch wirklich niemanden was ,egoist .Meiner meinung nach ist 5k  gold ziemlich teuer  3k aber zu billig  4k wäre  schon angebrachter .  





(wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten)


----------



## Aplizzier (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds auf keinsten zu teuer. außerdem war ich soo glücklich wo ich meins dann endlich hatte...


----------



## N00ky (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde es eher zu günstig.

Questet man sich durch alle BC gebiete, so wie es vorgesehen ist, verdient man ca. 2500-3000g.

Davon gehen ca 900g fürs normale Fliegen runter.

Also:

1600-2100g

Und mit allen Daylies (Ogri'la, Himmelswache der Sha'tar, Insel von Quel'danas und auch den Angel quests)

verdient man am Tag (in 2h) ca. 250-300g, nebenbei kann man auch noch normal farmen.

So hätte man das Epische Flugmount bereits nach höchstens 14 Tagen Daylies machen. Hat man weniger Zeit

dauert es eben auch länger, aber es soll eben auch *episch* sein und nicht jeder damit rumflattern.

Früher (in normal WoW) waren auch die damals noch ca. 1000g sehr viel,um ein Mount zu bekommen.

Damals gab es auch noch keine Daylies und so wertvolle Questbelohnungen.



Also beschwert euch lieber nicht.


----------

